# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  من يعزي فاطمة على الغريب المظلوم....؟

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــــــــم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
هاقد انتهت السنه ودخلنا في سنه جديده
ولكن كيف كان استقبلنا له .....
وكيف كان رايتنا الى هلال هذا الشهر
ماذا جرى....
لماذا ارى افق السماء مظلمه...
لماذا ارى الناس في بكى وعويل...
افي هذا الشهر قتل الحســــــــــــين...
اذاً ماحال فاطمه الزهراء عليها السلام
كأني بها وقافه على باب كل معزى وكل ماتم وجنبها ابيها
باكيه عيونهم مسكوره قلبوهم يستقبلونا الشيعه والمعزونا
ماريكم احبتي نكون من من تستقبلنا فاطمه الزهراء والحبيب محمد...
هنا في هذا الصفحه المتوضعه اقدم لكم في كل ليله من ليالي عاشواء
مداخله بسيطه من النعي والطم مساعده الى قلب البتول فاطمه
وموسات الى روح الوديعه زينب عليها السلام
فلااااا تبخلو على انفسكم الاجر والثواب في حق المظلوم الغريب
في هذا الصفحه تقبل احرالتعازي الى مقام صاحب العصروالزمان
فلنتسابق الى هذه التجاره ونسأل الله القبول 
يلا حبايبي خلوا قلوبكم ويه الزهراء وزينب
واهل البيت فهم اصحاب المصايبه فياساعد الله قلوبهم 

والعلامه لورئيتوا اهلال لمــــــــــــــحرم ظهر
ظهرت انواره ابحمره وحمرته دم النحر
نصبوا الماتم على اللي داس بنعاله الشمر
فوق صدره ويحزنحره ابمحضر الحورى الطهر
قوموا شوفوا اهلال لمحرم ترى شانه غريب
ظهرته دون الاهله صابغ ابدم الغريب
يبكي بالدم على امصابه مثل ماشيبه خضيب
من دما نحره يشيعه اهلال لمــــــــــحرم ظهر
ليش متغيره صفاتك ياشهر دون لشهور
من تهل ينهل دمعنا اوتذهب ايام لسرور
قال انالاتسالوني حالتي اتفت لصخور
دم ابوسكنه خضبني اهلال لمـــــــــــحرم ظهر
للماتم دنصبوا ونوحوا على سبط الرسول
واذكروا ذبحه وعطش جبده اودوسه بالخيول
اوعزوا المختار بابنه اوعزوا الزهرا البتول
وسطه الماتم تنادي اهلال لمـــــــــــــحرم ظهر
ظهرلمحرم يشيعه اوهل علينا بالحزن
ماتشوفواحالتي في وسطه الماتم اون
واضعه ايدي على ضلعي المكسور واحن
وابكي بالدم على اوليدي اهلال لمـــــــحرم ظهر
واسعدوني بالعزا للي اضلوعه امكسره
حوله انصاره اوبنينه كالضحايا امجزره
حرقواخيامه اوزينب بالنسا متحيره
تبكي مفجوعه بهلها اهلال لمـــــــــــــحرم ظهر
****************************
دخلت الماتم وونت من جبدها
من يساعدها على امصيبه ولدهـــــــا
دخلت الماتم ومنها الدمع يجري
اتقول عزوني على المذبوح بــــزري
نارفقده في القلب ياناس تسري
من يسلي الفاقده ويجلس ابحدهــــــــا
من يسليها على موتة ابنها
هل شهر عاشورللزهرا وحزنهـــــــا
اوليدها مذبوح ظامي مات عنها
من يهل عاشور يتفطرقلبهــــــــــــــا
لوتشوفوها يشيعه بالعزيه
جالسه ويالكم والونه خفيــــــــــــــــه
اتصيح موتة ولدي في قلب شيه
واليموت اوليدها وشيضل عندهــــــا؟
جلسة المحزون تبغي الهاحبايب
يجلسوا يمها ويخلوا القلب طايـــــب
لنها مجروحه ومنها القلب ذايب
ويش ايصبرها على ذبحة ولدهــــــا؟
مثابين وماجورين جميعا
ونسال الله واهل البيت حسن القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء...
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام على فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 


*موضوع رائع خاصة في هذه الايام المباركة* 

*ويا ليت نقله  الى منتدى  ((كربلائيات ))*

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
أزالت السماء زينتها... وحجبت نجومها... 
لتكون مُجللة بالسواد... 
أعولت الحور العين... بكت ملائكة الله المقربين... 
أُقيمت لك العزاء في أعلى عليين 

عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر... 

أحسن الله إلى الزهرا العزاء مأجورة... 

مأجور يارسول الله مأجور ياأمير المؤمنين .. 

مأجورين ساداتي ومولاي أجمعين.. 

بمصاب الحسين الغريب... 

غاليتي دمعة... طرح يقطع القلوب ويقرحها ... 
ويؤلم حشاشة الصدور ويذوبها .. 


على مُصاب قتيل الطفوف.. 

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.. 

أقرح قلبي النعى.. وأيضاً ماتلته مما نسميها (بـــ ردادية) 


نحن بانتظار المزيد.. 

جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

في الدنيا والآخرة.. 

رحم الله والديك.. 

في ميزان أعمالك...إن شاء الله.. 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق الحسين ومصيبته.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل... 


أخية .. كما تفضل الوالد أبا طارق... سوف يتم نقله لكربلائيات ليأخذ حقه هناك.. 

وسنكون بإذن الله من المتابعين لكِ عزيزتي... 

موفقة دوماً..

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكِ ياسيدتي ومولاتي 
قد عظمت الرزيه  وجلت المصيبه بك علينا وعلى جميع أهل السموات والأرض فلعن الله أمة قتلتك ولعن الله أمة  رضيت بذلك
مأجوره  ياسيدتي ومولاتي
مأجور يارسول الله  مأجور يأمامي
علي
مأجور ياصاحب الزمان
وعظم الله أجوركم جميع
وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه 
دمعه في ميزان حسناتكِ
بنتظار البقيه
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ابوطارق
دمعة على السطور
moony
مشكورين على التواجد الحلووو
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمه الزهراء عليها السلام نظرة المعزي والباكي
على ولدها الحسين عليها السلام
مثابين وماجورين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
صلى الله وسلام عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلام عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبن الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم 
وافوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد وعلى ظالمي آل بيت
محمد لعنه الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين والعاقبه للمتقين
اااااااااااه على خروجكم يااهل بيت محمد في ليله مظلمة
ذات رعد وبرق وماكان احدا أشد خوفا منكم اهل بيت
ولكن كيف بقيت المدينه بعدكم...؟
ماهو حال فاطمه الكبرى ومحمد ابن الحنفي وام البنبن...؟
لما نظروا إلى بيت ابي عبدالله الحسين مظلما موحشا ازدادوا حزنا ومصيبه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبن الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم 
وافوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد وعلى ظالمي آل بيت
محمد لعنه الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين والعاقبه للمتقين
ااااااااااااه على ابي عبدالله الحسين حيناما اراده الخروج من مدينه
جده بالغصب عنه لاااا بالرضا وتوجها الى قبر جده رسول الله
محمد جعل يودعه ويبكي على ذلك القبر المعظم ويخاطبه بقلب 
مجروح ظمني عندك ياجده في هذا الضريح علني ياجد من 
بلوه زماني استريح واذا برسول الله يخاطبه...
العجل العجل ياولدي فقد شاء الله ان يراك مخظب بدمك
وشاء الله ان يرى نسائك سبايه على ظهور المطايا
جدده عهده باجده وذهب الى قبر مسكوره الاضلاع فاطمة الزهراء 
ولكن ياشيعه اين ذلك القبر الطاهر....؟
جعل يودعها ودموعه فوق وجناتيه قائلاً طردوني عنك يازهراء
هاانا خارج بجمله عيالي خوفاً من اهل الغدر
فامن قبركِ قعدي يزهرا ودعيني...ونسي ضلوع صدركِ
واذكري ركض الخيول...
جدده عهده بامه وذهب الى قبر اخيه
الحسن الزكي اقبل عند ذلك القبر صاح بصوت عالي
في امان الله يااخي في اوداعة الله ياحسن خويه يمسموم
باروح انا مطرود ياخويه من القوم غصبٍ عليه افراقكم هالسفر
ميشوم اوغصبٍ عليه اروح عنكم هالعشيه في امان الله في داعه الله
اااااااااااه على خروجكم يااهل بيت محمد في ليله مظلمة
ذات رعد وبرق وماكان احدا أشد خوفا منكم اهل بيت
ولكن كيف بقيت المدينه بعدكم...؟
ماهو حال فاطمه الكبرى ومحمد ابن الحنفيه وام البنبن...؟
لما نظروا إلى بيت ابي عبدالله الحسين مظلما موحشا ازدادوا حزنا ومصيبه 
وينادون يااهل الدروس.
يااهل العطايا . يااهل الوفود ياممطعمين السؤال
ااااااااااه اااااااااااااه 

يلمدفون في الروضه يجدي ضمني ويــــاك

بعدك ياسول الله تراهي استهضمتني اعداك

ضربوا امي الزهره وبين الباب عصروها

وبويه هامته بالسيف في المحراب شقوها

وخويه قطعوا قلبه وكبده ابطشت ذبـــوها

وانامطرود ياجدي وعن قبرك وعن ماواك

ظل يبكي على قبره ويـــح ابصوت ياجداه

ضمني في القبر وياك ويلي وغفت عيناه

جاه المصطفى ولملاك عن يسراه وعن يمناه

ضمه وفي وسط صدره وضجت لجله الاملاك
********************************
يلا خلي قلبك ويه اصحاب المصيبه
وخلي الزهرة تنظر لك في هذي الليله...

اميمه ولدها مذبوح ماينشف دمعــــها
ايد ابخدها الملطوم وايد اعلى ضلعها
*********************
اميمه امصابها تنساه لاذكرت ولدهــــا
تنسى ضلعها المكسور والملطوم خدها
لن امصيبة المظلوم فتت لاكبدهـــــــــا
من يقبل شهر لحزان يتزايد وجعهـــــا
*********************
اميمه قلبها مجروح من فعل الضبابي
عفرولدها ياناس في حر لترابــــــــي
تنادي من يعزيني ايساعدني بمصابي
موت اوليدها ياناس صوبها وفجعهـــا
*********************
مثل ام الحسن في الكون ماصار ابمصيبه
مظلومه ومهضومه موتتها كئيــــــــــــــبه
وتالي ولدها ايذبحوه وذي اعظم مصيبــه
اتنادي جثتك يبني منهواللي رفعهــــــــــا
********************
ماتتسلى محزونه امن افراق الحبايــــــب
تنصب للعزى وتبكي وذا شهر المصايب
ومن يتذكروا الذبحه تحن والقلب ذايـــب
يبني رقبتك بالسيف منهو اللي قطعهـــــا
**********************
شفتوا ميت بنزاعه يحزوا لاوتينـــــــه
ماحديحضرابيمه ولاايغمض اعيونــــه
ولايسقوه جرعه ماي غير ابن الأمينه
والذباح حط السيف في الرقبه وقطعها
مثابين وماجورين جميعا
ونسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

*
**اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين وَعَجِلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَهُمّ الشَرَيفْ*
*
**السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التى حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك عليكم مني جميعا سلام الله ابدا مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى أخيه ابا الفضل العباس وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ورحمة الله وبركاته  

ومأجورين جميعاً
وعطاك الله العافية
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 


مُثابين ومأجورين أجمعين... 

مأجور رسول الله وعترته الطاهرة.. 

مأجورة يازهراء.. 

غاليتي دمعة..طيب الله أنفاسك..ورحم والديك.. 
أقرحتِ قلوبنا.. 

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء عن ابن بنت المصطفى.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليك يا موي يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك علكم مني سلام الله ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنها*


*السلام على الحسين*

*وعلى علي بن الحسين* 

*وعلى أولاد الحسين*

*وعلى أصحاب الحسين.. الذين بذلوا مهجهم وأرواحهم دون الحسين...*

*أيا جدنا هذا الحسين على الثرا*

*طريحا يخلى عاريا لا يغسل*

*وجاءت لشمر زينب ابنة فاطم*

*تعنفه عن امره وتعذل*

*تدافعه بالدمع طورا وتارة*

*إليه بطــه جدها تتوسل*

*فقام يحز النحر غير مراقب* 

*من الله لا يخشى ولا يتوجل*

*فزلزلت الأرضون وارتجت السما*

*وكادت له افلاكها تتعطل*


*ماجورين ومثابين في ذكرى شهادة ابي الضيم .. وابو الحرار... أبي عبد الله عليه السلام*


*نسألكم الدعاء وبراءة الذمة*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الأخت دمعة طفله يتيمه و أنتِ أيضا عظم الله أجرك و مشكورة على الفكرة الجميله* 

*و نحن لك و لمواضيعك من الحاضرين القارئين*

*و شكرا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

روحي تحبك
دمعه على السطور
أيلول
ابوسلطان
مشكورين على التواجد الطيب
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيت الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحولولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد.
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس
 اجمعين والعاقبة للمتقين
قال الراوي.فتجهز عبدالله ابن جعفر للخروج من المدينه إلى مكه لكي
يلتقي بالإمام الحسين عليه السلام وأهل بيته فوافاه عند دخوله مكه في اليوم الثامن من شهر ذي الحجه وهويوم الترويه
وكان الحسين عليه السلام قد حل من إحرامه وجعلها عمره مفرده
ولم يتم حجه مخافه الإغتيال من يزيد بن معاويه لعنه الله عليه
لانه دس في الحاج اربعين شيطانا من شياطين بني اميه
وأمرهم بقبض على ابي عبدالله الحسين فأن لم يتمكنوا منه يقتلونه جهرا
ولو كان بين الركن والمقام وفلما عزم الإمام الحسين على الخروج 
من مكه احل من إحرام وجعلها عمره مفرده ولمااراد الخروج 
سلام الله عليه امر ان ينصب له منبراً عاليا فصعد المنبر وحمدالله
وأثنا عليه وذكر جده رسول الله فصلى عليه ثم قال
((خط الموت على ولد آدم مخط القلاده على جيد الفتاة كأني بأوصالي
هذه تقطعها عسلان الفلوات بين النواويس وكربلاء ...........
ثم قال ألا ومن كان فينا باذلاً مهجته موطناً على لقاء الله نفسه
فليرحل معنا فإني راحل مصبحاً إن شاء الله
ولما فرغ الحسين عليه السلام من خطبته عقد علم ابيه ورايته
على قناة طويله ونشرت الرايات والاعلام 
ثم أمر اخاه العباس ان يجعل الهوادج على الجمال وان يسترها
ظاهرا وباطنها ...
ثم أمر الهاشميين ان يركبوا الحرم والاطفال على النياق ليلا وماكان احدا
أشد خوفا منهم اهل البيت....
ثم سارت الضعينه الله اكبــــــــــــــــــر الله اكبر الله اكبر
اااااااااااااااااااااه ااااااااااااااااه وا حسيناه


حجي مهو بالحج حجي ياشفيــــــــــه
حجي ومطافي باذخره في الغاضريه
حجي مهو بالحج حجي يوم عاشــور
جسمي الكعبه والحجر نحري المنحور
وحجر النبي اسماعيل الاكبر والمبرور
واما مبيتي في منى في الغاضــــــريه
عندي ضحايا افضل الموجود في الكون
افضل من اللي كان واللي بعد بيـــــكون
قومي ولدي وعزوتي كلهم يذبحـــــــون
وتصير موطى جسومهم بالاعوجيـــــه
عندي ضحايا مااحد ضحى مثلـــــــهم
عندي ضحايا كربلا شبان كلــــــــــهم
الاض ترجف والسما تبكي لجلـــــــهم
هاللي تعاينهم ضحايا الغاضــــــــريه
ذولا ارجالي يابن عمي والاضاحـــي
واسبوع حربي في الحريبه وهم ذباحي
وابقى انا كالطير مكسور الجناحــــي
من غير ناصر في طفوف الغاضريه
وفيها بهرول يوم حجي سبعة اشواط
وفيها المروه المعركه والصفا الفسطاط
وانا الكعبه والحجر وانا المحتاط
واما مبيتي في منى في الغاضريه
والحاج تنزع للحرام وتلبس مخيط
وانا تعرى وانخبط بالخيل تخبيط
مالي مخيط غير فيض الدم لعبيط
وظهري مكسر من اطراد الاعوجيه
واما مفيض الحاج شيل الحرم للشام
واما الدعا والتلبيه ضجة الايتام
وفوق الهزل تنعى ودمع العين سجام
وضيعتني يحسين بارض الغاضريه
****************************
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليــــــــهم
******
ضحايا احسين والله  / صبايا جنهم ابدور
يحجوابرض لطفوف  /ومنهم ينطفي النور
حسافه على الأبطال   /يفنيهم شهر عاشور
وزينب تصفق الراح   /تجر وحسره عليهم
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
مسمعنا ضحايا   / روس اقمار تزهر
مثل عباس والقاسم /وعبدالله وجعفــــر
وشبيه المصطفى الغالي/ابنه علي الاكبر
ويوقف يم جثثهم   / ويبكي وينتخيهمضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
ابوسجاد دون الناس / حجه ماجرى اوصار
لبى في أرض الطفوف/ يومٍ خروا لقمــــــار
من العركه للمـــــــخيم / ينادي ابدمع مدرار
يزينب راحت ارجــالي/ اليتام دكفيليهم
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
يوم العيد عهد احسين / يومٍ ركب مهره
نادى في آمـــــان الله  / يازينب يــــذره
أنا للحرب مــــــاشي   / وعليكم يخلف الله
يزينب باري الأطفال  / إذا فقدوا وليهم
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
أبا أمضي الى الميدان / وحجي اليوم بقضيه
ابلبي وبسعي وعمري  / اليــــــــــــوم بفديه
الى شيعة أبويه ولجدي  / الوعــــــــد بوفيه
يخيه ابقطـــــــع رأسي   / وفيت العهد ليهم
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
نصرت الدين جدي / وضحيت ابضحايا
ضحايا كلهم أقمار  / ذاقوا للمنــــــــــايا
وكأني بكم يخيه     /من بعدي سبــــايا
إلى الشامات تمضون /عيالي دحفظيهم
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
يشيعه نصبوا النوح / وابكوا وحده حسين
وابكوا ذيك البدور   /عدد اثنين وسبعين
وننصب للمـــــآتم    / ونصبح من الفائزين
هم السلوه الينا        / ومتعليقن بيهم
ضحايا احسين شبان ماخطت لحييهم
حلوا حرام حجهم ياوسفه عليـــــــهم
*******
مثابين وماجورين جميعا
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## abbaso0oh

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*

*مأجورين انشالله بالعزاء ابا عبدالله*

----------


## الميمونه

يعطيكِ العافية على هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
ومأجورة يا اختي اليتيمة اتمنى ان اكون مثلكِ 
لانني يتيمه

----------


## مهاجــــر

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ، وعجل فرجهم وألعن أعدائهم إلى يوم الدين 

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بهذا المصاب الجلل ، 

و لاحرمنا الله الشفاعه  والزياره

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

abbasoOon
الميمونه
مهاجر
شكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## علي عبد الباري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

يسلمووووووو على الموضوع وعلى الطرح الرائع

نسأل الله التوفيق لكم ولنا وان يثبتنا على ولاية اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
ااااااااااه على اول قتيل اااه على الغريب اااااااااااه على سفير الحسين
كأني به عليه السلام بعد ان خدله اهل الكوفه ونقضوا بيعته 
صاريمشي في طرق وازقت الكوفه الى ان وصل الى دار طوعه
وكانت طوعه قدخرجت تتفقد ولدها ورات مسلم سلام الله عليه
جالس على باب دارها سالت ماذا تريد قال ياامة الله انا عطشان...
دخلت دارها وخرجت له بقدح فيه ماء شرب منه...
دخلت وخرجت ورائته واقف على باب الدارودموعه على خده قالت
 ياهذا... ياغريب ماهذا الامرمالي وقوفك على بابي ماذا تريد؟
اذهب الى اهلك قد جنه الليل وغربت الشمس...
قال لها ودمعاته بخده هامله انا غريب انا وحيد ..........
مالي في هذا المصر اهل ولاااا عشيره ياحرمه ضيفيني واجركٍ
على الله وعلى النبي وحيدر علي الكرار أصحاب الفخر
قالت: اضيفكِ ومن تكون ومن اهلك ؟
قلها هلي أهل الديانه والفخر عمي علي الكرار وانا سفير الحسين
مسلم ابن عقيل وقد خانوا بي أصحاب الكفر.
قالت تفضل ياسليل المصطفى جعلته في دار غير دارها
لم ينام طول الليل يصلي ويبتهل يعرف قرب وعده ودنا منه القدر
الى حين وصول ولدها اللعين وسمع همهمه وراى امه تكثر الدخول
والخروج سالها من في الدارفلم تخبره الحه عليها ...
اخدت عليه الوعود والمواثيق وقالت له ان مسلم ابن عقيل ضيفاً عندي
ومااصبح الصباح الا والخبر عنده ابن زياد
جت له الجيوش بدار طوعه حاطته وفيهم حمل لكن اقلبيه منكسر
الى ان عملوا له حفيره وسقط فيها اخذوه الى قصر الاماره
امربه اللعين ان يصعدوا به الى اعلى القصر وقطعوا راسه المقدس
وجه ابوجهه الى كربلا وهل الدمع ونادى يبوا السجاد ياتاج الفخر
لاتجي أرض كوفان يانسل النبي خانوابي يامظلوم ماعندي نصر
اوصيك بولادي يتام من بعد عيني تباريهم وتبقى الهم ذخر
ومن كمل امناجاه جاليه الدعي ابسيفه ضرب راسه ورماه امن القصر
الله أكبــــــــــــــــــر الله أكبر الله أكبر وغريباه

بالله يهالواقف ابابي ودمعك يسيل
سقيتك اميه روح لهلك هود الليل
قلها يحرمه ماليه ابهالبلــــــد دار
ومالي عشيره ولالي محامي ولاانصار
وحدي ابهالبلده غريب اليوم محتار
داري بعيده وضعت في بلده اراذيل
قالت اخبرني باسمك ومن ياقبيله
قلها ودمعاته على خده هطـــــيله
والله يحرمه عزوتي عزوه جليله
من بيت هاللي نزل بيه الروح جبريل
وانكان ردتين النسب من آل ياسين
انا ابن اخوحيد الضيغم مظهرالدين
طبيت هالبلده رسول من الولي حسين
وخانوا عهدي وتابعوا الفاجرالضليل
واريد من فضلك ابها لليله الفيني
خايف ابها لبلده الاعادي طالبيني
ليت البطل عباس والاكبر يجوني
وجاسم وعون ويجون باسيوف مساليل
*********************************
يزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
يزينب مادريتي ابنسل لطيـــــاب
قضى في بلد غربه وماله احباب
وبعد الموت ايسحبونه بلتــــراب
غسل وياالكفن ماتحتظـــــــي بهيزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
يزينب عن الغالي مادريتــوا
وقت الموت عنده ليت جيتوا
ذبوه بالقصر لوحاضريتـــوا
وطاحت جثته فوق التريبـــه
يزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
طوعه واقفه والدمع نثــــــــار
والاالجثه رموها فوق الحجار
وصاروا يسحبوها فوق لوعار
غريه والاهل ماهي قريبـــــه
يزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
ناداكم ابوقت الموت جمعــــه
وسلم على حسين وهل دمعـه
ياموته الغربه اتصير فجعــه
وين اللي يخبر أهل طيبــــه
يزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
يقلهم دخضروا واروا ولدكم
حاله صعب ويذوب جبدكــم
عدكم علم عنه لوما عدكـــم
تعالوا شيعوا الجثه التريبــه
يزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
تعالوا للولد ياهل الغيــــــره
هذي حزه اوقوف العشيــره
امصيبة مسلم امصيبه كبيره
العالم بالثرى مخضوب شيبه
يزينب مادريتي ابها لمصيبه
غريب او موتته صارت غريبه
*******
مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر..أحسن الله إلى رسوله وآله العزاء.مأجورة يازهراء..


مأجور ياأمير المؤمنين ..مأجورة الوديعة.. 



مأجور الحسن الزكي..مأجورين ساداتي وموالي اجمعين..مأجور ياصاحب الزمان...


أحرف تتفطر لها القلوب..وتقشعر منها الأبدان..


جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..


ورحم الله والديك غناتي..

مُثابة ومأجورة...

في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم .

السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله السلام عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين وابن سيدي الوصيين السلام عليك
يا ابن فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين السلام عليك يا ثار الله وابن ثاره والوتر الموتور السلام عليك
وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار .


عظم الله لك الأجر يارسول الله 
عظم الله لك الأجر علي المرتضى 
عظم الله لكِ الأجر فاطمة الزهراء 
عظم الله لك الأجر ياحسن الزكي 
عظم الله لكم الأجر يا أئمتي وسادتي 
عظم الله لك الأجر ياقائم آل محمد 

عظم الله لكم الأجر أيها الموالون أينما كنتم .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علي عبد الباري
دمعة على السطور
أميره باحساسي
شكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله

صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
ااااااااااه على الحسين بينما عليه السلام مجدنا في المسير
واذا بالهاتف ينعاهم ويشير ان قدام مطاياهم منياهم
تسير ساعه اذ وقف المهر الذي تحت الحسين...
الليله مهر حسين وصل كربلا آمرعلى انصاره ينزلوا العائله
الليله ابواليمه إلى غادر وصل حار الجوادودمع عينه نزل
نادى ابهم يصحاب ماهذي الارض قالوا اله الطفوف
ياسيد الملا قال الها اسم ثاني قالوا له الفرات والغاضريه
ياكفيل العايله قال الها اسم اخر قالوا اسمها نينوى
والعقر واليفجع اسمها كربلا....
قال سلام الله عليه حطوا ابها ينصار ذي أرض الذبح كني 
ابجثثنا في التراب امجدله واشاره نحوى مكان وقال
واهنا تحزالروس وتحرق الخيام وتدوسنا الاعوجيه
امنعله...
فاماحال زينب حين سمعت باسم كربلا صرخت صرخه
عاليه وقالت اخي حسين نورعيني حسين انا خايفه من هالارض
يرجف اقليبي والمدامع هامله من وقف ضعني حاس قلبي
بالخطر مادري ويش ايصير في هذي الفلا خوفي عليكم ياحياده
يخوتي تتذبحوا ويضيع شمل العائله
بكت انت من قلب مفجوع جعلت تخاطب كربلا
وتقول ياكربــــــــلا لاتفجعيني في اهلي واقماري...
لاتطلعيني خاليه من العشيره والدوله ااااااااه ياكربلا
جيتك اباولادي وبخوتي اروفي بحالتي فان راحت اهلي 
وعزوتي ورجالي باصير ابرفقه حرمله...

سبط الرسول بكربلا تحير نجيبه
ونادى شسم هالقاع يليوث الحريبه
قالوا يبوالسجاد اسمها الغاضريات
ولها اسم عندالخلايق شط لفرات
مع نينوى والعقر ياسيد السادات
قلهم وقلبه من الوجد يسعر لهيبه
بالله شسمها غير هذا ياصناديد
قالوا الطفوف وكربلا يابن الاماجيد
قلهم دنزلوا غير هذه الارض ماريد
وقولوا لزينب تستعد الها لمصيبه
حطوا ظعنا ابها لفضا ونصبوا خيمنا
وبهداي يسباع الحرب نزلوا حرمنه
معلوم عندي ابهالارض ينسفك دمنا 
موعود بيها وعدي من الله وحبيبه
انكان هذي كربلا بشروا ابلايا
ونزلوا ترى لاحت علامات المنايا
لازم بجانب هالنهر نقضي ظمايا
واجسادنا تبقى على الغبرى سليبه
كم شاب مايهنا بشبابه يظل معفور
كلنا بثراها انظل عرايا مالنا قبور
هذي مصارعنا وعدنا يوم عاشور
طير المنون اسمع على راسي نعيبه
*************************************
وصلت زينب إلى أرض الكدر
ولمصيبه يوم عاشر في الشهر
***********
وصلت زينب الليله كربــــــــــــلا
والعشيره حولها لمدللــــــــــــــــه
ابو فاضل ضعنها متكفـــــــــــــله
ان شاء الله ام طاهر ماتشرب كدر
وصلت زينب إلى أرض الكدر
ولمصيبه يوم عاشر في الشهر
***********
وصلت زينب إلى ارض المصاب
وحول ناقتها القاسم والشبــــــــاب
كلمن ايقول انزلي بنت لطيــــاب
انزلي عمه ولاتخافي كــــــــدر
وصلت زينب إلى أرض الكدر
ولمصيبه يوم عاشر في الشهر
***********
قالت الهم روحوا نزلوا للأهل
واني بالمحمل يشباني اضــل
ماينزلني إلا عباس البطــــل
وإلا بالعباس جاها وابتــــدر
وصلت زينب إلى أرض الكدر
ولمصيبه يوم عاشر في الشهر
***********
قال ليها قومي خيه وانزلــــــي
بالعجل قامت له محجوبة علي
إن شاء الله يسلم دلال الأولـي
وأبو فاضل يكفلكِ ماهو زجــر
وصلت زينب إلى أرض الكدر
ولمصيبه يوم عاشر في الشهر
***********
نزلوها بالمعزه والــــــــــــــدلال
وقفواوالتموا حواليها لبطـــــــال
الليله زينب جايه وعدها ارجال
يوم عاشر مدري شيصير الخبر
وصلت زينب إلى أرض الكدر
ولمصيبه يوم عاشر في الشهر
***********
مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليتني هناك..

استقبل الوديعة...


امسح على قلبها الخافق..


اُهدئ من فؤادها المتروع...



أواسي صدرها المرعوب...


مأجورين ساداتي وموالي أجمعين..

مأجورين يامؤمنين...

غاليتي دمعة..مُثابة ومأجورة إن شاء الله تعالى..


جُزيتي خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..


على هذا النعى الذي يُفطر القلوب...




موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..



ودمتي موالية..

----------


## seedo

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين الذين بدلو مهجهم دون الحسين عليه السلام .

مأجورين

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين و على اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
عظم الله لكم الاجر في مصابنا بسيد شباب اهل الجنه سيد الشهداء ابا عبدالله الحسين ( عليه السلام )
وتشكري اختي على هذا الموضوع 
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ودمتم بحفظ الباري

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

*اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين وَعَجِلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَهُمّ الشَرَيفْ*
*
*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الأرواح التى حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك عليكم مني جميعا سلام الله ابدا مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى أخيه ابا الفضل العباس وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسلمووو ع الطرح*
*جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## احلى توته

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين
مـــــأجوورين بمصااب الحسين
عظم الله لك الاجر ياسيدتي ومولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء
عظم الله لك الاجر يا سيدتي يا أم المصائب زينب
عظم الله لكم الاجر يا شيعة أمير المؤمنين
مشكـــوره أختي ع الموضوع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وجعلنا الله من محبي أهل البيت وخدامهم
تحياااتي المعطره بحب آل البيت
توووتهـ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة على السطور
seedo
اول دمعة
عاشقه الوهم
احلى توته
شكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله

صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
ااااااااااه على امقيد الزوارحبيب ابن مظاهر الاسديه اتقول
 شافت بالحلم ام الحسن تبكي وكبدها امفتته تغسل بيدها
ثوب احمر كالدما واتقول اااااااااااااااه يبني الحزوا رقبته
قالت من اتكوني يمحزونه بعد قالت اني بنت النبي وشمامته
اني الزهرا اللي اضلوعي امكسره واللي الاعادي خذت حقي
وغصبته قولي الحبيب ايخضب اكريمة بعد وخله يسافر
كربلا لانصرته انتبهت الاسديه من نومها وقالت
ياحبيب اتت لي فاطمة الزهراء ودمعها على خدها وتقول
قولي الى حبيب يخضب كريمة قلها على عيني كلام ام الحسن
سعد الذي ام الائمه نادته يااسديه ماشي عنك بالعجل بنصر
إمامي اللي الاعادي حاطته وركب على مهره وحث ناقته 
نحوه كربلا بينما الحسين عليه السلام مع اهل بيته الابغبره 
 قدارتفعت نادى فيهم اهل بيتي قوموا وستقبلوا سيد الانصار
حبيبي حبيب جاء الى الحسين سلم عليه وقبله مابين عينيه
وقال له جئتك بهديه ان قبلتها افوز بالجنه قال له الامام
وماهذي الهديه ياحبيب قال روحي قله قبلناها اوفاضت
دمعته وجاه السلام وقام واقف بالعجل اتسلم علي بنت
الوصي وشمامته منهو انا اتسلم علي ام الخدر روحي فدى
ليها ولخوها وعيلته...
عندما دارت العسكر ورادو للحرب اتقدم ابو مظاهر ويحمل
رايته من حمل بالعدوان سوى زلزله ياما جثث جدل وصال
ابصولته وتكاثروا وداروا على قتله العدى وحان القضا
وبالسيف صابوا جبدته اااااااااااااااااااااه واحبيباه


ياياب كلما قلت لمي والدي وينه 
قلت لي مسافر عسى الله يرجعه لينه 
اناظليت اعداً ليالي وطالت الغيبه
جرعتني في صفر سني يالابو مصيبه
ياياب راسك بالدما ياهو خضب شيبه
ياهو عقب عينيك يبويه يشفق علي
ياياب كلما قلت لمي اتقول اسريع
بيك غدا بفن التجاره يشتري ويبيع 
رايح يجيلك ياعزيزي بشراء والبيع
راسك لفانا والجسد ياياب في وين
طلع الجواب من الاوداج المقطعه 
قله حبيب ومدمعه في وجنتا هامي
هاي التجاره ماشفت في جملت ايامي 
انابعت وشريت بمهجتي في نصرت امامي 
وكلنا يانور العين فدوى حق بو سكينه
وان كان يبني اليتيم ماتقدر على احواله 
دير البصر عاين يتاما حسين واطفاله 
وشوف الذي بين الاعادي يسحب اغلاله 
والجامعه بصدره وفي رجليه مقيدينه 
ابوك اندبح وظل جسمه على الغبره
وبعد الذبح مانال مثل مدلل الزهره 
خيل الاعادي رضته وداس الشمر صدره
***********************
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
واقف عليه ويهمل الدمعــــــــــــات 
سيد أنصاري ياحسافه مــــــــــات
حسرات في قلبي عليه حســــــرات
شوف العدى هاليوم حاطوا بـــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
يحبيب ماتقعد تجاوبنـــــــــــــــــــي
شوف العدى هاليوم حاطتنـــــــــــي
باجرا بسيفه الشمر يذبحنـــــــــــي
عطشان بعدك ملتهب قلبــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
اقعد يضيغم واحرس الزينـــــــــــب
ياللي عليها قلبك امصـــــــــــــــــوب
اتون عليها كيف تتسلـــــــــــــــــــــب
باجرسبيه امقيده اتمر بـــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
اقعد وباريها بيوا مظاهــــــــــــــــــــــر
ماحد يضل وياأم طهر باجـــــــــــــــــــر
كلمن امجدل في الثرى عــــــــــــــــــافر
وأنا ذبيح ومنفطر قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
اسمع كلامه واعتفر بالقــــــــــــــــــــــاع
اعذرني يالغالي ابحال انــــــــــــــــزاع
باموت روحي امفارقه هالســـــــــــــاع
خليني امدد على تربــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
وغض اعيونه حسين وتحســــــــــر
وقله ودمعه فوق خده ايخـــــــــــــر
سلم على بويه الوصي حيــــــــــدر
يسيقك ماي الكوثر العذبــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
موتك جرح قلبي موتك جرح قلبي 
حيران بعدك ماأدل دربـــــــــــــي 
موتك جرح قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
مأجورين 
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين ، وعلى علي بن الحسين ، 
وعلى اولاد الحسين ، وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
عظم الله لكم الاجر جميعاً بمصاب ابي عبد الله الحسين 
رزقنا الله واياكم زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره 
مأجورين ومثابين ان شاء الله 
وانا بدوري هنا سأعزي فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها لذكرى اليوم العالمي لوفاة عبد الله الرضيع وهو اول يوم جمعه من شهر محرم في بكاء عبد الله الرضيع من شدة العطش على كتف أمه:بطل الِونه لا تبكي يا وليدي يا محروم
ما رِيد تِوصل صرخِتك للغالي المظلوم
ولا تسمع العًمه ابكاك اتزيدهً اهموم
خوفي ايذبحُوك الِعدى ابسًهم مسموم
وتروح يا حًمِل بطني بَرَاضي الغادريه
اسكت يا نظر عيني لحملَك للعمه تشوفك
ومن البكا والعطش متغيره اوصوفك
يمكن أبوك حسين ايجيب الماي لينا
او ياخذك للعِدى عسى تِشفق علينا
خوفي يا روحي بها الارض عني تروح
ويصير من بعدك دابي الحزِن والنوح
واظِل طول عمري اعليك أبكي واتحَسر 
واندب يوم الجِينا يوم أظلم او أقشر
لكن خَلنا نشوف العمه والأبو يمكن ايجيبوا الماي لينا 
آآآآآآآه آآآآآآه
واحسينااه 
وامظلومااه
وعطشااانااه
وغريباااه
وقضى الله جميع حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق الطفل عبد الله الرضيع 
وارزق كل من يريد الذريه الصالحه والله يسهل عليهم بحق الطفل الرضيع 
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحه مع الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد
واهدى ثوابها اليه ( سلام الله عليه )
والمعذره ع المداخله والسموحه ع التقصير 
واشكرك غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه على هذا المجهود المثاب 
وفي ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح ورضى من رب العباد
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي جميعاً 
خااالص التحيااياا
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

moony
عوامية صفوانية/غاليتي كم كنت اتمنى وجودكي في صفحتي
واتوقعتك اول الموجودين مشكوره على المداخله المؤثره جدااا
في ميزان حسناتك غناتي وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله

صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
ااااااااااه عليك ياساقي عطاشه كربلا ياباب الحوائج سيدي ومولاي
صيحه ابخيمات الغريب وزلزله من عيلته جمر العشط صاليها
يكسروا الخاطريبكوامن حر الظما كلمن تنادي ادموعها تجريها
وسكنه اطلعت تعفرعلى باب الخيم اتنادي جبدتي برديها باموت
جبدي ياحزينه امفطره قطره اميه يم طهر جيبيها ياعمه دلوني
على درب البحر غربت عيني مقدر انظر بيها عمه إلى 
العباس روحي بالعجل ينظر لحالي وجبدتي يرويها وام الطفل
جابت طفلها يعتفر واتقول يابضعة علي وحاميها اخذوا طفلكم
حايره ويش الفكر جفاللبن والقربه ماء مافيها وشالت لعبدالله
وراحت بالعجل لاخيمة العباس هو حاميها قالت يخويه شوف
حالة هالطفل وسكنه عطشانه قوم خويه اسقيها قلها على عيني
يمحجوبة علي لوها لكفوف اتروح فدوى ليها واستأذن العباس
خيه للحرب قله أبد لااتروح ياواليهاانته رئيس الجيش واحزام 
الظهرلاحت هالجيمان منهو ليها خلي النساء ولطفال تفنى بالعدد
بس انته تبقى يانسل حاميها قله اسكينه ذوبتني ابها لبكا
خلني اروح المشرعه واسقيها هذي الوديعه من أبونا المرتضى
جتني وتحمل طفلك اعلى ايديها قله دروح المشرعه يابوالفضل
واملي القربه وبالعجل ردليها ونادى تهل خل يودعوك الاهل
وكلمن لفت وادموعها تجريها حاطوا عليه ايودعوه وام الخدر
جلست ابجانب مقدره ماليها قلها يخيه ماتوعي بوالفضل
قالت اوداعك كالجمريصليها مقدلا اقول اوداع ياحامي الحمى
ان شاءالله ترجع الحورى بيها ولمن كمل لوداع سار العركه
وصال وقلب سافلها ابعاليها وظنوا علي الكرار امن القبر
لمن راوا كثر الزلازل بيهاكمن بطل جاله ابسيفه جدله
وكمن كتيبه راحت ابمن فيها ولولا القضا ماحد قدر يوصل إله
لكن امقدر حان من باريها قطعوا اكفوفه وصابوا راسه بالعمد
وخر بالثرى وامدامعه يجريها منهو بعد عينك يباري هالحرم
زينب وسكنه رجعتك ترجيها آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه وعباساه

قطعوا العدى كفوفي يخويه والعلم مال
بالعجل شوف البيرقك يحسين شيال
طاح الحمل يابوعلي وقلت الحيله
مقدر اشيل سلاح والقربه ثقيله
مال العلم يحسين خل ضيغم يجي له
لاينكسرجيشك يابن حيدر يسردال
سيفي يسني والصرع يسحب بلتراب 
والدم ينزف والقلب يابو علي ذاب
هذا السهم ناشب بعيني ياب لطياب
فدوى لخيالك مابقت لعضيدك احوال
والله فلا يطيح العلم مادمت موجود
ملزوم انشره والزمه بصدري ولزنود
ميطيح حتى يطيح اخوك بضربة عمود
ينكسر جيشك كان خدي توسد ارمال
لكن يخويه وين بتارك طرحته
قله يخويه انقطعت اكفوفي وتركته
لوسلم كفي كان هالبيرق نشرته
وريت للخيمه وجود الماي سالم
قله يخويه بوالفضل في وين لكفوف
قله يخويه اتقطعت مابين لصفوف
دمي على عيني جمد يحسين ماشوف
نشف دموعي يابقية آل هاشم
***********************************
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
ضجت الاملاك كلها بالنياحه والعويل
ويش صاير من مصيبه يسألوا لجبرئيل
قال صوت احسين يصرح راح من ايدي الكفيل
صوبوا بالعمد راسه وعميت امنه العيون
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
راح له بالعجل يصرخ وين طايح يالعضيد
حصله وشافه ابحاله واصفق الإيد بالإيد
ويش صاب الراس قله صاب اعمود الحديد
دور اكفوفي يخويه واشلع اسهام لعيون
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
وجلس يمه ووضع راسه ابحجره ودموعه تخر
والإبالعباس يرمي راسه من حجر الطهر
بعد ساعه ياعضيدي يصعد ابصدرك شمر
كيف  اموت ابوسط حجرك وانته في حره الكون
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
وقال له سلم على اختي مع اسكينه واعتذر
واعدتها ابشربة الماء بس أسف حان القدر
قال له زينب تريدك ترجع الها ياقمر
مايريدوا الماي منك بس ارجوعك يرتجون
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
قال له مدني يخويه فوق جرف العلقمي
وخذهالعمامه الخضره وبيها امسح لادمي
مااقدر ارجع الخيمه زاد بيه ألمي
وعطها زينب هذي تحفه للبد من يرجعون
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
وهانت الأنفاس منه وغمضت منه العين
مدده والمظلوم بيده وصار في نوح وحنين
صاح ماجوره الساعه فيه ياأم البنين
قطعي الظنه يمه البطل مايرجع اظنون
من صرخ خويه ادركنــــــــــــي
لجله اتزلزل الكون 
وطلعت الحورى اتنـــــــــــادي 
آه يبوقلب الحنون
مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


قطعوا تلك الكفوف السخية...

صوبوا تلك الهامة الوفية...

صوبوا تلك العين الرحيمة..



طعنوا تلك القربة العطية..



مأجورين ساداتي موالي أجمعين..

بهذا المصاب العظيم..


مأجورين بخسوف البدر..


مأجورين بذبول القمر...


دمعة...مأجورة ومثابة إن شاء الله تعالى..


جُزيتِ خيراً...


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ....بحق من هو بابٌ للحوائج..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

عظم الله لك الاجر في هذا المصاب الجلل 
اتقدم باحر التعازي إلى مقام النبي وعلي
والام الحنون سيدتي ومولاتي أم السبطين
وأم البنين باب الحوائج وأم المصائب 
في قتل شيخ العشيره وحامي الوديعه
وفي الشبان والمعريس والانصار
مأجور ياصاحب العصر والزمان
اراضي كربلاء تنعي وتنادي00ابو فاضل مقطوع الايادي
والاكبر علي يعفر في الوهادي00وقاسم والرضيع عليهم تقطع فؤادي
مأجورين نسألكم الدعاء في كل حين دمتم بخير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> عوامية صفوانية/غاليتي كم كنت اتمنى وجودكي في صفحتي
> واتوقعتك اول الموجودين مشكوره على المداخله المؤثره جدااا
> في ميزان حسناتك غناتي وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
> مشكورين على التواجد العطر
> وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
> 
> نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام





 غاليتي ارجو السموحه واتمنى من الله القبول 
والله يعطيك ألف عافيه وغي ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يارب 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وبحق ابا الفضل العباس 
وحوائج مقضيه غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه
ومأجوره ومثابه بإذن المولى

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر بالمصاب الجلل 
مأجورين ومثابين جميعاً
رداديه في مصرع ابي الفضل العباس ( ع ):في وداع العائلة لأبي الفضل العباس (ع ):دَنَت زينب أو نَادت يا مهجة القلب والروح
ترى اختك غريبه او تبكي وتنوح
يابن والدي للِقوم وما رِيدَك أنا تروح
سَكنه بَعَد عينك تِبقى غريبه
ولِعيال تصرَخ عمي يا عباس 
او سَكنه تنادي يا خِيرة الناس
القوم ما فيهُم تقي او كِلهم أرجاس
أخاف يفضخوا لِعمامَه والراس
وتضِل يا عمي مرمي وَسط الحَريبه
وابو السجاد يبكي ويِتَحسّر
اعلى اعضِيدَه او حامل عَلَم لَخضر
يا نسل حيدر يا قمر لَزهر
أنا خايف من هاليوم لَكَشر
لا يقطَعوا الكفين يابن النجيبه
قربت زينب اخته للوِدَاع
وتنادي يا بو فاضل قوم هالساع
يا ليث خوي او سيد لِسباع
لازم أوَدعَك او قلبي اليوم مِرتاع
أو في الحشى حزني يَسعَر لَهيبه
ضمه بو السجاد ودموعه جريه
يا بو فاضل خوي يا شُفيه
من بعدك منهو لعيالي سويه
أو مِن يباري مَحمَل الحورا الزكيه
فرقِتك يا بو فاضل عَليّ صَعيبه
آآآآآآه آآآآآه
وامصيبتاااه
واعباساااه
وامضلوماااه
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم بحق قطيع الكفين
ويارب يشافي ويعافي المرضى المنظورين 
ولا سيما اختنا الغاليه دمعة طفله يتيمه واختها والله يقومها بالسلامه 
والسموحه ع التقصير واتمنى من الله القبول 
مأجورين ومثابين
دعوااااتكم
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة على السطور
شوطئ شوق
عوامية صفوانية 
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه عليك ياشباب كربلا 
يامحلا القاسم ومحلا زفته هنوا ابوه وهنوا امه وعمته عند الغريب اليو زفه ابكربلا
خلهم يحضروا للشبيب عزوته عازم يزفه قبل يدخل للحرب
ونادى على زينب الحورى عمته قومي يخيه جيبي اهدوم الولد
وسكنه دحنيها ودمعها هلته ياخوي مايناسب عرس في هالأرض وعباس في حر الترايب جثثه
ولنصار كلها امطرحه فوق الترب وارجال ماعندي يخويه الزفته
ميصير عرس ابلا احبه تحضره شفتوا عرس ماحاضرت له عيلته
قلها انا لازم عرس هالولد ساعه ويجيبوها رميه اجنازته
وقامت ابسرعه ام الخدر جابت إله اهدوم العرس والدمع منها هلته
وجت رمله بالحسرة تخاطب بوعلي يحسين خلها للمدينه دخلته
أبغي أزفه بين ربعي والأهل وافرح ابعرسه أني وياعمته
وخضبوا اسكينه من دما عمها البطل والثوب اسود للمصايب لبسته
جابوها للخيمه النسوه والحرم واحسين راح العرك ينخي خيته
قوموا يشباني ترى عندي عرس ميصير جاسم بس تزفه نسوته
يزهير ويبرير وهلال وياحبيب قعدوا وكل واحد يخلي نومته
شوفوني متحير على ازفاف الولد وهو بالحزن يمشي وتجري دمعته
واتحركت لجساد كلها بالترب سامحنا يانسل النبي وشمامته
الروس مصيوبه ومصيوب القلب ولجساد من كثر السهام امفتته
ورد بالولد لاخيمة الحورى ام طهر قلها يخيه قومي حضري زفته
وحشمي له النسوان كلها والحرم خلهم وراه يمشوا يودوه خيمته
وقامت النسوه بالحزن ليه اقبلت زفوه لشبيب وفاضت دمعته
ساعه جلس والإالعدى اتريد الحرب ودع اسكينه وراح لابس عدته
من وصل العركه على الإعدى حمل يسلم نسل حيدر وتسلم طلعته
قاتلهم ابزوده وسوى زلزله وتفاررت ذيك العدى من حملته
والأزدي جاه ابعجل سيفه عاجله في صدره وظهره صارت ضربته
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه على الشباب

وشهالعرس لقشر عليه يامسلمين
كيف العرس واحنا نتوقع ذبحة حسين
والله يعمه لوتخلوني على اهواي
لاروح للي معفرينه بجانب الماي
ومن دم نحره لخضب شمالي ويمناي
واصرخ يعمي الخيل حاطت بالصواوين
زينب يعمه واشهالعرس لقشر علينا
هيهات قلبي يبتشر والبس الزينه
وشايل الرايه على الشريعه معفرينه
كيف انا اتحنا وبو الفضل مقطوع ليدين
قولي يعمه الكافلي ينهض ابهمه
يستنهض اولاد اخوته وولاد عمه
يزفون جاسم بالهنا وينكشف همه
ميصير شاب امدلل تزفه نساوين
من عادة العريس تمشي خلفه اولاد
واتزفه بزينه على جاري المعتاد
وانايعمه معرسي من دون لعباد
مكسور قلبه وينظر اعمامه مطاعين
************************************
أناديكم ارجالي ماتسمعوا الحس
ياشبان قوموا زفوا المعــــــرس
*********
زفواهالشباب ادخوله الليله
وهنوه بالعرس وهنوا العيله
مثلات القمر راكب على خيله
من يجلس يهني ليه من يجلس
أناديكم ارجالي ماتسمعوا الحس
ياشبان قوموا زفوا المعــــــرس
*********
قعدوا ياارجالي وخلوا النومه
انتوعزوته وانتوهله وقومه
زفونه قبل ماتسفك ادمومه
جالس بالخيم مثل القمر يدرس
أناديكم ارجالي ماتسمعوا الحس
ياشبان قوموا زفوا المعــــــرس
*********
انادي ارجالي حضروا الضيفه
كيفه تناموا وتخلونا كيفه
حضروا للعرس قوموا بتشريفه
تعالوا واحتفوابه وارفعوا للحس
أناديكم ارجالي ماتسمعوا الحس
ياشبان قوموا زفوا المعــــــرس
*********
مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


تتفطر القلوب لمثل هذا المصاب الجلل...


مأجورين ساداتي موالي أجمعين...


مأجورة خيتي دمعة...وعوامية صفوانية..


جُزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..


موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم...

بحق الشباب على الشباب..


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل...

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*
*نعزي صاحب العصر والزمان وجميع الأمة الأسلامية بمصاب ابي عبدالله الحسين*
*الذي افجع الكون بمصابه*
*فمصيبة الحسين مصيبة ما اعظم شأنها ورزيتها* 
*فلعن الله من ظلمك ولعن الله من قتلك من الأولين والأخرين الى قيام يوم الدين*
*مشكورة خيتي دموعه على هذا الطرح الرائع*
*والله يجعله في ميزان اعمالك*
*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين



عظم الله لكم الأجر في هذه الفاجعة العظمى والمصيبة الكبرى


تهوى افئدة الملايين من البشر هذا الفتى الهاشمي ، وتذرف الدموع الساخنة عليه كلما مرت مناسبة عاشوراء على المسلمين ،
و لانه كان فتى وسيماً جميـلاً في ريعان الشباب واقتحم غمار الموت دون ان يأبه لشيء :




ناهِيكَ بالقـاسمِ بنِ المجتبى حَسَنٍ مُزاوِلِ الحـربِ لم يَعْبأْ بمـا فيها 
كـأنّ بِيـضَ مَواضِـيها تُكلِّـمُهُ غِيـدٌ تُغـازِلُـه منـها غَوانيـها 
كأنّ سُمْـرَ عَواليـها كُؤوسُ طِلاً تَزُفُّـها راحُ سـاقِيها لِحـاسِيـها 
لو كانَ يَحذَرُ بأساً أو يخافُ وَغىً ما انصاعَ يُصلِحُ نَعلاً وهْو صاليها 
أمامَـهُ مِن أعـاديهِ رِمـالُ ثَرىً مِن فـوقِ أسفلِها يَنهالُ عـاليـها 
ما عَمَّمتْ بارقـاتُ البِيضِ هامَتَهُ فاحمَّـرَ بالأبيضِ الهنديّ هـاميها 
إلاّ غَداةَ رأتْـهُ وَهْـو فـي سِنَةٍ عن الكفاحِ غَفُولَ النفسِ سـاهيها 
وتلك غَفـوةُ ليثٍ غيـرِ مكتـرِثٍ مـا نـالَه السيفُ إلاّ وهْوَ غافيـها 
فخَـرَّ يدعو فلَبَّى السـبطُ دَعـوتَهُ فكان مـا كان منـه عندَ داعيـها 
فقَلَّ به الأشهَب البـازي بيـن قطاً قـد لَفَّ أوّلَـها فتـكـاً بتـاليـها 
جَنى.. ولكنْ رؤوسَ الشُّوسِ يانعةً وما سـوى سيفهِ البتّـارِ جـانيها 
حتّـى إذا غَصَّ بالبتّـارِ أرحَبُـها وفـاضَ مِن عَلَقِ البَتّـارِ واديـها 
تَقَشَّعتْ ظُلُمـاتُ الخيلِ نـاكِصـةً فُرسـانُها عنه وانجـابَت غَواشيها 
وإذْ بهِ حاضنٌ فـي صدرِه قمـراً يَـزيـنُ طَلْعَـتَه الغَـرّاءَ داميـها 
وافى بـه حاملاً نحوَ المُخيَّمِ والـ آمـاقُ في وجههِ حُمْـرٌ مَجـانيها 
تَخُطّ رِجْلاهُ في لَوحِ الثَّرى صُحُفاً الـدمـعُ مُنْقِطُـها والقلبُ تاليـها 
آه على ذلك البـدرِ المنيـر محـا بالخَسْفِ غُرَّتَـهُ الغَـرّاءَ ماحيـها 

 

السلام على القاسم ابن الحسن ابن علي ورحمة اللـه بركاته ، السلام عليك يا ابن حبيب اللـه ، السلام عليك يا ابن ريحانة رسول اللـه ، السلام عليك من حبيب ما قضى من الدنيا وطراً  ولم يشف من اعداء اللـه صدراً حتى عاجله الاجل وفاته الامل ، فهنيئاً لك يا حبيب رسول اللـه ، ما اسعد جدك ، وافخر مجدك ، واحسن منقلبك . 


عظم الله لك الأجر يا مولاي يا مهدي هذه الأمة بهؤلاء الأبطال ..




يعطيك العافية خيتي دمعه
جهود مشكورة مباركة يثقل بها ميزان حسناتك

مثابين ومأجورين
حوائجكم مقضية بحق عريس كربلا

----------


## حسين العوى

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااحسيناه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بهذا المصاب الجلل
السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
مأجورين ومثابين 
آآآآآه آآآآآه 
واقاسمااااه واعريساااهفي استئذان القاسم للخروج للمعركه:ما اقدَر في الخِيَم اقعِد من سِمَعت النِدا
للِميدان اسمَح لي أطلَع وقَاتِل لَلِعِدا
روسنا والشيعه يا عمي كِله لَك فِدا
خَلني أقاتلهم واتحَنى بدمومِ لِصوابات
هذا جيش ايزيد اينادي وَينَك يابن حيدر الكرار
خايف امنِ سهام الحرُب لو خايف امنِ النار
الموت اولى يا عمي من رَكبَةِ العار
الشهاده نطلِبهَ مِنك ودِخول لِجنانأجابه الحسين قائلاً:ما اقدَر ترى انتَ أمانَه امنِ الحسن
بك أتسَلَى إذا القلب مني للأخو حَن
او هذي أمك تِرتَجيكُم للِشدايد والمِحَن
والرخصه لازم امنِ الوَالدَه تاخذهَ يا جسّام
آآآآآه آآآآه 
واقاسمااه واعريسااه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجربالمصاب العظيم 
مأجوين ومثابين
في خطاب القاسم مع أمه:عمّي اوحيد بكربلا يا يُمّه ابلا ظَهير
ما اقدَر بين الِعدى أشوفه محزون او أسير
كَطيرِ ابلا جناحٍ مضروبِ او كَسير
والعِدى تطلب براسه او رووس لَصحابأجابته أمه قائلة:ما ظَنّيت يا الغالي ما ظَنيت
تروح عني أو يختلي البيت
يا لَيت ما شَهَرت يابني او رَبيت
خوفي أزفك للَقبر يا مهجة الروح
لكن بوصيك بوصِيه يا وَليدي يا جسّام
اعزيز الزهرا لازم تنصره او تسمع للَكلام
هذا الشافع للملا يا بني في يومِ لِقيام
في وداعة الله هديه تروح لَبنِ المصطفى
بِشري يا يُمه كلامش عالراس او في العين
عمّي لازم أنصره لو ينقسم مني الراس نصفين
بسَيفي البتار أضربهم وازلزِل الكونين
وانزِل الميدان وَخَلي قلوبهم مِتزلزله
بوصيش يُمه او سمعي للوصيه
سلّمي على المسموم والزهرا الزكيّه
واتذكّري لَيمَن شرَبتي قطرة اميّه
لساني او قلبي من العطش ملتهب نيران
او لَيمَن نَزلتيِ أرض طَيبه او شِفتين الشباب
اتذَكّرَي عودي اللّي انكسر واتذكّري عُظم لِمصَاب
اتذَكّري عمّي الشهيد اتذكّري كِل لحباب
سِمحي لي يا يُمّه او يحرسكم الله من العدى
آآآآآآه آآآآآآه
واقاسمااااه واعريسااااه
وامظلوماااه واعطشاناااه
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم بحق القاسم بن الحسن 
وبحق الشباب على الشباب 
لا تنسووووناااا من خالص دعوااااتكم الصادقه 
غلاتي دمعة طفله يتيمه جزيتي خيراً 
والله يعطيش ألف عافيه على ما تجود به نفسكِ الطيبه 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجك بحق العريس وبحق الشهيد 
وأشكركِ كل الشكر على اتاحتي الفرصه لأكون معزيه لفاطمة الزهراء واتمنى من الله القبول وقضى الحاجه والشفاعه في الاخره 
لي عوده مع مصرع علي الاكبر 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي جميعاً 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة على السطور
نهضه إحساس
ورد الياسمين
حسين العوى
عوامية صفوانية 
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله

صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه عليك ياشباب كربلا آآآآآآآآآه على شبيه الاربعاء
ماذا اقول في هذي الليله مااحرها والمها من مصيبه عظيمه
على قلوب اهل البيت عليهم السلام...
عندما قتل اصحاب الحسين واهل بيته بقي وحيد فريد ليس له
نصرولاااا معين...
نادى بااعلى صوته هل من مغيث هل من ناصر هل من داب
اجابه ولده علي الاكبر عليه السلام لبيك لبيك
ونحنوا الشيعه ننادي لبيك لبيك ابي عبدلله... 
استادن والده الحسين في البروز الى معسكرابن زياد عليه اللعنه
ولكن الامام في هذي المره لم ييأس من ولده ركب على مكان مرتفع
جعله عليه السلام يراقب ولده وليلى تراقب وجه الحسين
فاذا تهلل وجه الحسين استبشرت واذا تغير وجهه بكت واعولت
قالت ابي عبدلله هل اصيبه ولدي بسوء قال لاااا ياليلى
بل برزه له من اخاف عليه منه قالت ابي عبدلله هل من حيله
قال ياليلى ان دعاء الامهات في حق اولادهن مستجاب
فدخلي خدركِ وانشري شعركِ ودعي لولدكِ
ياإلهي اسمع دعائي  ياسميع ويامجيب
وارجع اوليدي ابسرعه  ينصر حسين الغريب
ياإلهي ارحم ابحالي وحال زينب عمته
وارحم ابحال الشهيد حسين وارحم غربته 
وارجع اوليدي ابسرعه فطرقلبي ابطلعته
اكملت دعائها وصارت تبكي بكاء يقطع القلوب حتى اغمي عليها
اما ماكان من حال على الاكبر عليه السلام عندما برزله بكر ابن غانم
قتله ورجع الى الخيمه استقبله وابوه الحسين عليه السلام قال ابي حسين
الجائزه قال وماتريد ياولدي قال له قطره ماء ابرد بها قلبي 
فقد ابهضني ثقل الحديد واجهدني الحروالميدان 
تحير الامام الحسين عليه السلام بماذا يجيب ولده وهو عطشان 
اعظم منه قال له اذن مني فذنه منه ووضع لسانه على لسان 
ابيه الحسين فوجده كالخشبه اليابسه فعلم انه عطشان 
اراد ان ينقلب الى الميدان فقال له صبراً صبراً ياولدي 
اذهب الى امك وودعها دخل عليها الخيمه وارئه مغشيه عليها 
وضع راسه في حجره وسقطت قطرات دموعه على وجهها 
قالت من ولدي علي...؟
قال له نعم ياام جعلت تضمه وتقبله وتشمه وتتزود منه الى 
ان سمع استغاثة والده الحسين خرج من عند امه استأذن للخروج
الى الميدان نادى الحسين بأعلى صوته يازينب ياام كلثوم
ياليلى وسكينه ويارقيه يابنات علي وفاطمه قوموا وودعوا 
الشباب
احاطوا عليه النساء والبنيات من كل جانب هذه تشمه 
واخى تضمه وهذه تقول ارحم غربتنا وهذه تقول ارحم 
وحدتنا وليلى تقول ارحم قلبي ياولدي ولاتفجعني بخروجك
خلصهوا الحسين منهم جعل يودعه يحبه في وجنتيه 
ويضمه الى صدره فيالها من ساعه ماعظمها وامرها على الحسين
الى ان خروا الثراى مغشي عليهم...
انقلب علي الاكبر الى الميدان دخل في اوساطهم وخرج من اعراضهم 
قلب الميمنه ميسرى والميسرى ميمنه قتل الابطال وجدل الشجعان
الى ان كمنه له عدوا الله وعدوا رسوله ابن سعد فاتح باعه شاهر سيفه 
وضربه الشباب على مفرق راسه انبعثت منه الدماء كالميزان
وسال على عينيه الفرس وبدل من ان يأخده الى الخيم اخذه 
الى الاعداء هذا يضربه بسيف وهذا برمح وهذا بخنجر 
حتى قطعوا جسده الطاهر وسقط على الارض يجود في دمه 
منادي ابتي حسين ادركني ...
رحم الله من صرخ ونادى وشبابه واعلياااااااااه
بطل علي الاكبر ونينه وفتح العين
وقله دوصلني بعجل للخيم يحسين
للخيم وصلني وخل النوح تالي
بصدرك يبويه شيلني وجمع اوصالي
يم العليل اودعه وينظر احوالي
حتى تجيني الولده اتشد الجرح زين
ياباب وصلني الخواتي وسط لبيوت
عند الحرم ودي يبو سكنه انا موت
كني بقلب ليلى من الحسرات مفتوت
بعدي وبعدك يبن حيدر تلتجي وين
*************************************
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
جابه للخيم ذايب دليله
قومي واحضني الغالي ياليلى
مابه روح والونه ثقيله
وطلعت صارخه الله أكبـــــــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
العمه اتلقته الله الصبرها
ومدوا اجنازته وياذخرها
اتمنت كان تفديه ابعمرها
وجت أمه تقوم ونوب تعثـــــــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
بس شافت ولدها صفقت الإيد
يزينب حاولي الساعه في لوليد
يمكن يبرى جرجه والدوى ايفيد
ويفتح عينه الغالي وينظـــــــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
قالت ليها زينب والقلب هاج
يليلى مات ماينفع به اعلاج
بسيوف اقطعوا منه الأوداج
وحد السيف في راسه تكســــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
يليلى بالشبيب خان دهركِ
مات الولد الله ايعظم أجركِ
يليت افدي إله عمري وعمركِ
ويضل لينا يبارينا لمحســـــــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
صاحت ولألم يعصر قلبها
امك ليت مدفونه ابقبرها
ولاجثه ولدها قامت اتحبها
ولاشوفك يبعد أهلي امعفـــــــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
اتوعى ديرعينك يادلالي
يشمعه منزلي وباقي ارجالي
ترضا اضل حرمه ابغر والي
ويباريني عدو والسوط يفتـــــــــــر
احسين ايصيح وين أم لمحسر
مأجوره ياليلى راح لكبــــــــر
*********
مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
واسفه على التقصير لانه الليله المقدمه من عندي 
وغدا لنا لقاء

تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



مُصيبة تُفتت القلوب..

بل وتُفتت صُم الصخور..لهولها ... ولعظمها..


فكأنهم قد قطعوا أوصال شفيعهم...


مأجور يارسول الله في شبيك...

مأجورة يازهراء..


مأجور ياأمير المؤمنين ..

مأجور ياأبا عبد الله..مأجورة الأم الفاقدة ليلى..



مأجورة ياوديعة .. ياأم المصائب..


مأجور ياصاحب الزمان..


مأجورين ساداتي مولالي أجمعين..



عزيزتي.دمعة..مُثابة ومأجورة..

يجازوكِ أهل بيت محمد...صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..


دعواتي لكِ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
وعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان 

عظم الله لكم الاجر يا اهل بيت النبوة 

عظم الله لكم الاجر يا شيعة امير المؤمنين 
بعلي الاكبر  
 

لــــــم تــــرَ عــــــين نظرت مثله ****** من محـــــتف يــــمشي ومن ناعل
أعـــني ابن ليلى ذا السدى والندى ****** أعني ابن بنت الشـــــرف الفاضل
لا يــــــــؤثر الــــدنــــيا عــن دينه ****** ولا يبـــــيع الحـــــــق بـــــــالباطل


السلام عليك ياشبيه الخمسة 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياليلى ياام الشباب


ابــــــنيّ هـــــــل لـــــــك عودةٌ ******  حتــــــى أقــــــول مـــــــــسافر
كنـــــت الســــــواد لنــــــاظري ****** فعليــــــك يـــــــبكي النــــــاظر
مــــــن شــــــاء بــــعدك فليمت ****** فعـــــــليك كنـــــــت أحـــــــاذر
فــــإذا نطـــــــــقت فـــــمنطقـي ****** بجمـــــــيل وصـــــــفك ذاكــــر
وإذا سكــــــت فــــــإن فــــــــي ****** بــــــالي خــــــــيالــــــك خاطر

يا كوكباً ما كان أقصر عمره****وكـــذاك تكون كواكب الأسحار


 
حقاً انه لمصاب جلل وخطب فظيع يتقطع له الفؤاد ويشيب له الطفل الرضيع ،،
حين يفقد الوالد فلذة كبده ،، لاسيما إذا كان هذا المفقود اشبه الناس خلقاً وخلقاً ونطقاً ومنطقاً برسول الله(ص)

 
عظم الله لك الأجر يا سيدي في ابنك شبيه النبي ,
عظم الله لكِ الأجر يا عقيلة آل محمد في ابن أخيكِ ,
عظم الله لك الأجر يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان في علي الأكبر ,
عظم الله لكم الأجر جميعاً 

 
مأجورين ومثابين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بمصاب ابي عبد الله الحسين 
السلام على الحسين وعلي علي بن الحسين 
وعلي أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
سأعزي فاطمة الزهراء بإبنها علي الاكبر واواسي امه الرباب لفقد ولدها الغالي شبيه جده المصطفى خلقاً وخُلقا علي الاكبر يطلب الرخصة للخروج للمعركه:ارخَصني يابن حيدر اطلَع الميدان
وَواجِه عسكر بن زياد وَقَتّل العدوان
وَزَلزِل حَملات جدي وَقَتّل فِيك لِنفوس
وَخَلّلي كربلا تموج ابأهَله وَانَحّيهم بصُوبينأجابه الامام قائلاً:بعدَك شبَيّب يا الوَلد والعُود أخضر
ما اقدَر على فراقَك يابني يا عَلي لَكبر
يا شَبيه المصطفى او فاطم او حيدر
ما اقدَر أزِفّك للقبر بِدمُومَك مخَضّبفي وداع زينب لعلي الاكبر :وَين العَزِم يابني يا شَبيهش الأربعَه
لا تروح يا ولَيدي اتخَلّلي العمه امضَيّعَه
ما اقدَر اشوف لوصَال عالغبره امقطّعه
او هذا أبوك حسين عَفرَاقك احزين
في اوداعة الباري يابني يا علَي
عسى عَيني ما تنظر البيت منكُم مختَلي 
وَلا تروحوا اتخلَوا العمه تِبتَلي
بَس اطلب من الله ايعَوّدكُم إلَيّعلي الاكبر يطلب الماء بعد رجوعه من المعركه:يابَ الكَبد مني التَظَت والقلب مني انكوَى
قطرَة امَيّه يا بويَ ترى ما عندي قِوى
يابس لساني من الظَما او جسمي اشتَعَل نار 
او هذا بن سَعد ينشِد يابن حيدر الكرار
خايف من الموت لو خايف من العَار 
لازِم أرِد يابَ الحرُب وزَلَزِل ذيك لِنفوس
آآآآه آآآآآه
واعلياااااه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

آآآآآآآه آآآآآآآه
واعلياااااااه واشباباااااااهأجابه الحسين:من وين اجيب المَاي يا مُهجة الروح
اتصَبَر يابني بَعَد ساعَه لجَدَك تروح
تروح عني اتخَلّي قلبي اعليك مجروح
او تفجع العمه بموتِتك يا ضِيا العينين
ضَمّه بو السجاد او هَل دمَعَة العين
او نادَى في وداعَة الله الملتَقى وَين
ما اقدر أشوفَك عالغَبرا طَعين
تِفجضع قليبي موتِتَك وَاتَحَسّر اعلّيكعندما سقط علي الاكبر (ع):ادركني يا بويّ ترى اتقطّعَت مني لَوصال
ضِربوني او طَيّحوني اعلى حَرِ لِرمال
او حاطَوا بي العِدى ايمين وشِمَال 
بسيوفهُم ضَلا ايقَطعوني وِحَنّوني بِدمَايالحسين عند علي الاكبر :بَعدشَك شبَيّب يالوَلَد وتروح عني 
بطيحِتَك يا عَلي الظالِم فَجَعني
إلي قَتلك يابني قَتلني
مَزّع أحشاي او قلبي فَطّره
لكن خَلني يالولد أجَمّع اوصَالك
ما اقدر أشوفَك ترى اتغَيّر جمَالَك
او هذي عمَتك ترتجي اتسَرح دلالَك
ما اقدر اخَبّره بموتِتك يا ضِيا العين 
وَاقِل له علي زَفّيته القبر 
راح او خلى قلبي منفطر
تدري عمّتك عى فراقك ما تصبر 
بَس اطلِب امن الله ايصبره اعلى فَرقاك
آآآآآه آآآآآه 
واعلياااااه
وامصيبتااااه
الله يصبر كل من فقدت شاباً في عمر الزهور 
والله يصبر قلب العقيله لما رأت كل هذه المصائب
والله يصبر امه الثكلى الرباب 
قضى الله جميع حوائجكم وحوائج كل محتاج من المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق الشباب على الشباب وبحق دعاء امه الرباب المجاب 
استجب دعائنا بحقهم وبحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه يارب 
ومأجورين ومثابين لهذا العمل المثاب 
لا تنسوناااااا من الدعااااء 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة على السطور
ورد الياسمين
عوامية صفوانية 
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## مضراوي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 


السلام على الحسين
وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
وعلى انصار الحسين
الذين بذلو مهجهم دون الحسين


تبكيك عيني لا لأجل مثوبة ...
لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية 
تبتل منكم كربلاء بدم ...
ولا تبتل مني بالدموع الجاريه 
أنست رزيتكم رزايا التي ...
سلفت وهونت الرزايا الآتيه 
ولقد يعز على رسول الله أن ...
تسبى نساؤه إلى يزيد الطاغيه 
ويرى حسيناً وهو قرة عينه ...
ورجاله لم يبق منهم باقيه
وإذا أتت بنت النبي تشكو ...
لربها ولايخفى عليه شاكيه 
ربي انتقم ممن أبادوا عترتي ... 
وسبوا على عجف النياق بناتيه

 

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه عليك يا مسلوب العمامه والردا 
هل تروا الافق مظلمه والسماء قد تغير لونها والناس قد اعلنوا
الحداد ولبسوا السواد مالي ارى ملائكة الارض والسماء في بكاء وعويل 
مالذي جرى في هذا اليوم ...؟
هل مات محمد المصطفى...؟ ام غصبوا حق البتول فاطمه 
هل اسقطوها جنينها ولطموا عينها ...؟
ام قتلوا علي المرتضى ...؟ هل سموا الحسن المجتبى 
وقطعوا كبده الطاهره 
افي هذا اليوم فرحت آل زياد وآل مروان ...؟
افي هذا اليوم بكت الانس والجن ...؟
افي هذا اليوم مارفع حجر ووجده تحته دم عبيط...؟
افي هذا اليوم نزلت اصحاب الكساء ارض الكرب والبلاء...؟
نعم والله اليوم قتلوا خامس اصحاب الكساء ...
كأني بالحسين واهل بيته في هذه الليله ولهم دوي كدوي النحل بين 
قائم وقاعد وراكع وساجد 
فلما اصبح الصباح خرج الحسين واصحابه الى القوم 
جعل كل واحد يعضهم ويذكرهم حتى انتهوا ثم خطب فيهم الحسين عليه السلام
خطبه عظيمه الى ان قال كنتم لاتعرفوني من ان فأن ابن بنت 
نبيكم اليس والله على وجه الارض ابن بنت نبي غيري 
اوليسه محمد خاتم الانبياء جدي اوليسة خديجة الكبرى اول الناس اسلاماَ جدتي اوليسه حمزه ابن ابي طالب عم ابي اليسه جعفر الطيار عمي اوليسه علي ابن ابي طالب ابي اوليسة فاطمة الزهراء امي 
اوليسه الحسن المجتبى اخي اما بلغكم قول رسول الله فيي وفي 
اخي الحسن والحسين سيدا شباب اهل الجنه قال ان كنتم 
لاتصدقوني وهو الحق والله ماتعمت الكذب مذو ان علمت ان الله يمكث عليه اهله فأن فيكم لو سألتموه سلوا جابر ابن عبد الله الانصاري 
سلوا فلان وفلان 
وكل هذا يقولون نعم الى ان انتهى من خطبته الشريفه 
توجه الى الخيام اخذ يسكت الاطفال ويسكن روعتهم بين ماهو
كذالك واذا بساهم تتواله عليه كرش المطر صاح اصحابي 
هذه رسل القوم اليكم فقوموا بارك الله فيكم 
فتقدمت الانصار والشجعان الى حرب الميدان قاتلوا قتال الابطال 
وصاح سعيد يابن رسول الله دعا نصلي بصلاتك فرفع الحسين 
بصره الى السماء وقال لعمريا والله هذا اول وقتها 
فقال اصحابي قولوا الى القوم ان يكفوا عنه حتى نصلي ويصلوا 
لكن القوم لم يسمعوا الكلام فذهب اليهم الحسين وقال سود الله وجهك يابن 
سعد انسيت شعائر الاسلام فاستح اللعين وامرى القوم ان يكفوا 
وتييم الحسين واصحابه وصله بهم صلاة الخوف ولكن اعداء الله 
لم يكفوا بل ارادو قتل الحسين في صلاته ولكن اصحاب الحسين
ابوذالك فأخذوا يستقبلوه الرماح والسهام بأجسدهم الشريفه وماان 
انتهى الحسين من صلاته الا وسعيد على وجه الارض يخورفي
دمه لما راى الامام جعل يبكي قال حبيب لما تبكي يابن رسول
الله السة شهيد قال بلى انت معي في الجنه ام ترواالجنه قد تزينة
والحور قد اشرفت اما ترى جدي محمد المصطفى ومعه اصحاب الكساء 
يستقبلون ارواحكم فجعلوا اصحاب الحسين يتسابقون في قتال الاعداء وما انجلت الغبره 
الا واصحاب الحسين صرعه على بوغاء كربلاء
والحسين وحيد فريد آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه وقد عله منه الصراخ 
امام مغيث امام ناصر امام داب يذب عن حرم رسول الله 
فسمع العليل كلام والده فقال عمه زينب علي بسيف والعصا 
قالت وماتريد ان تصنع قال ا العصا فاتوكا عليها وام السيف
اذب به عن والدي فلما راى الحسين علي السجاد اخي زينب خدي حتى لاتخلى الارض من نسل محمد 
فأبى فحمله الامام وادخله الخيمه وامر زينب بجمع الحرم والاطفال 
وقال هذا امام مفترض الطاعه اسمعاَ قوله وانتهين لنهيا 
ثم قال بني علي سكت صرختهن بني علي امسح دمعتهم 
بني علي سكن روعتهم ثم انحنى عليه كأنه يريد ان يساره 
وقال ابلغ شيعتي عني الســـــــــــــــــلام...
واذا بأبن سعد لعنة الله عليه يقول اجبنة ياحسين ودع الحرم
والاطفال وخرج الى القوم لئام 
دخل في اوساطهم وخرج من اعراضهم الى ان توسط المشرعه
ونزل ليشرب قال للجواد انت عطشان وانا عطشان فلا هما ان يشرب اتت السهام تتوالى عليه جاهه سهم في حنكه وصأحاَ 
يصيح فيهم اتلتذ بالماء وقد هتكت حرمك كب الماء من يديه 
وركب صهوت جواده قاصد المخيام استقبلته الحوراء زينب 
قالت يابن والدي هذا عبد الله الرضع قد دلع لسانه على صدره 
من شدة العطش فهل لك ان تخرج به الى القوم لعلهم يسقوه 
قطره من الماء فأتى به الحسين عليه السلام الى القوم الئام
صاح فيهم ياقوم انه طفل صغير ان عاش لايضركم وان مات طولبتم بدمه 
فهل لكم ان تسقوه فتنازع القو في مابينهم هذا يقول اسقوه والاخر يقول اذبحوه فصاح فيهمابن سعد ياحرمله رد الجواب فقال ان اسقيه فوظع سهماَ في قلب
قوسه واصاب به الطفل الرضيع وذبحه من الوريد الى الوريد 
فنبعث الدم كالميزان اخذه الحسين وهما به نحو السماء 
فلم تسقط منه قطرة واحده رجع بالطفل الى الخيام
استقبلت سكينه قالت ابتي حسين هل سقيت اخي عبد الله الرضيع هل بقي شيئاَ من الماء لروي به عطش قلبي 
فتحسر الحسين عليه السلام وقال سقوه القوم سهم وقتلوه من الوريد الى الوريد 
صرخت النساء والاطفال صرخت عاليه صاح الحسين في اصحابه واهل بيته 
اخي عباس نور عيني عباس ولدي علي بني قاسم زهير برير 
انصاري شجعاني مالي اناديكم فلا تجيبوا فغيباَ وارتجيكم 
ام جرحا فادويكم ام موته فأبكي عليكم 
صاحت به الحوراء زينب اخي حسين نور عيني حسين قتطعت نياط قلبي 
ماذا تريد يابن والدي فقال اريد رجل يقدم لي جواد المنيه 
قالت انا اقدم لك جواد المنيه فأتت بالجواد 
قالت اخي حسين مااقسى قلبي هل رأيت اختاَ تقدم لاخيه جواد 
المنيه قال لها وهل رأيتي اخاَ وحيد فريد ليس له ناصراَ ولا معين غيري 
ثم صاح بزينب ان تجمع له النساء والاطفال وصاح بأعلى صوته الوداع الوداع يأهل بيتي الوداع الفراق الفراق وقال هذا اخر الاجتماع قال اخيه زينب احفظيهم اخيه اجبري قلوبهم 
اخيه زينب سكني روعتهم فلما اراد الانصراف الى حومة الميدان
قالت له زينب قف قليل وخرجت اليه وعليها ثياب امه فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام 
وقالت اكشف لي عن صدرك ونحرك فكشف له فقبلته في صدره ونحره وجهت بوجههانحو المدينه وقالت الســـــــــــلام عليك يأمه السلام عليكِ يامكسورة الاضلاع فقد نفذتة الوصيه ورت الامانه 
فقال لها الحسين اي امانه واي وصيه فقالت اعلم يابن والدي حين دنت وفاة امي قربتني اليها وقبلتني في صدري ونحري وقالت اذا رأيتي 
اخيكِ الحسين وحيد فريد فقبليه في صدره ونحره واذا بصوت من السماء واحسينااااااااااااااااااااااااه واغريباااااه
فقال لها الحسين اخيه زينب تعزي بعزاء الله واصبري على قضاء الله 
واذا بزينب تقول....
يبن امي بسواد الليل من اقعد بوسط الدار
تمرايامنا الحلوه وذكريوم كنا اصغار
يبن امنا البتوله وبين ابونا حيدر الكرار
من واحد لعند واحد مسرورين خويه اليوم
شما انسى تذكرني دارك خويه اصبانا
انا وياك يالغالي وخونا المجتبى ويانا
خويه على وساده ننام الليل وانا وياك فرحانه
ومن يقبل صبح باجر ونقضي بالسرور اليوم
شبينا سوى يحسين على المره وعلى الحلوه
ومثل خوتنا ماصارت على طول الدهرخوه
كنت عن هلي الماضين وعن انوارهم سلوى
أشاهد فيك وجه امي وجدي والدي الجيدوم
خويه انكان تريدني انسى وبطل نوح وونيني
اخد ذكراك من قلبي وخدصورتك من عيني
ايام الكنت وياك أناغينك وتناغيني
شلون تريدني انسى وبطل النوح لو ارتاح
سكتها الامام الحسين عن البكاء والعويل واذا بالاطفال جائنا يتعلقنا بي اذياله 
هذه تقول عمه اريد ابي واخرى تقول عمه لاتفرقي بيني وبين عمي 
جائت اليه سكينه وهو راكب على جواده قالت ابتي حسين انزل من على ظهر جوادك 
فنزل لها قالت ابتي حسين اجلس على الارض فجلس قالت ابتي حسين 
امسح على رأسي كما تفعل باليتامه فأنه بعدك يتيمه فمسح على رأسها وامر زينب ان تأخذهم الى الخيمه 
فيالها من زينب وياساعد الله قلبها مسكت بأيدي الاطفال وادخلتهم الخيمه 
وارت الحسين بالنصراف وما ان تقدم الحسين بعض خطوات الا وتكسرت اعمدت الخيمه آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآه وحسيناااااه
توجه الى المعركه ودخل في اوساطهم وخرج من اعراضهم 
قلبه الميمنه ميسرى والميسرى ميمنه جدل الابطال وقتل الشجعان 
قتل فيهم مقتله عظيمه الى ان صاح بهم ابن سعد ويحكم فأن ترتكموه هكذا اثناكم عن اخركم 
قالوا وما نصنع قال افترقوا عليه بأربع فرق فداروا عليه القوم برماح والسيوف والحجاره 
حتى صار بدنه الطاهر كالقنفد من كثرة السهام 
حتى جاءه حجر واصاب جبينه الطاهر آآآآآآآه
فرفع قميصه ليمسح الدمع فبان بياض قلبه فأته سهم مثلث واصاب في قلبه يارســـــــــــــــــول الله يافاطمة الزهراء
فصار الدم ينبعث منه كالميزان حتى اعيته نزف الدماء فمدا يديه من خلفه لينتزع السهم 
ولمن ياشيعه لم يزعه الا بقطعه من قلبه آآآآآآآآآآآآآه وحسينااااه
قام قائماَ ثم سقط على يمينه قام اخرى وسقط على شماله قام ثالثه وسقطه على وجهه
فاجمع له وساده من التراب وجعل يأن انين يقطع القلوب صاح صائحا في القوم هل فيكم من يريحنا كل ماتقدم واحد 
ارمقه الحسين بعينه حتى تقدم عدوا الله وعدوا رسوله الشمر اللعين وصعد على صد الحسين آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه وحسيناااااه
فقال له الحسين اكشف عن لثامك فكشف له وقال لقد صدق جدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قال له الشمر اوما قال جدك ياحسين فاجابه الحسين قال لي جدي اذبحك رجل اشبه الكلاب والخنازير 
فغضب الشمر وقال اي شبهني جدك بالكلب والخنازير والله لفجع قلب جدك عليك 
فأكبى الحسين عليه السلام على وجهه وجعل يحز نحره الشريف 
رحم الله من صرخ ونادى واحسينااااااااااااااااه وغريبااااااااااه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وصل الخيمات مهر احسين يصهل بالعويل
يسجب اعنانه على التربان وادموعه تسيل
وصل جواد احسين للخيمه يقول
يابنات المرتضى حيدر عزيزات الرسول
جيتكم خالي او عزكم عادي بالرمول
خرعن ظهري وتقنطر والدما منه تسيل
سهم لمثلث ابقلبه يعتفر فوق الثرى
امن العطش قلبه تفطر والكبد متفطره
جيتكم أسرع ابهمه أخبرك يمخدره
طلعي يازينب دشوفي احسين في دمه غسيل
واطلعت تسرع اسكينه تلطم الراس واتصيح
اتقول له يامهر بويه وين خليته طريح
قلها خر من فوق ظهري ابسهم لمثلث جريح
يون عاري اعلى الوطيه بوك ياسكنه جديدل
نادت اسكينه يعمه قومي للوالي نروح
نشيل جثته من على الغبرا وانداوي للجروح
بويه خلاني يتيمه بعد عزي وين اروح
ثيابي سلبوها يعمه اوصرت حرمه ابلا كفيل
واطلعت تبكي اليتامى مع الحورا أم لمصاب
كلمن اتنادي يعمه سلبوا مني الثياب
للولي ودينا عمه انشيله من فوق لتراب 
نخبره وانقول له ياالوالي صرنا ابلا كفيل
فرت ابدهشه لاخوها بالمصاب تقول اله
سلبوني واحرقوا اخيامي واضربني حرمله
عاينت جثه وليها من دماها امغسله
صبغت ابدمه شعرها اورادت الجسمه تشيل
صرخت ابحسره تنادي بالله ياقوم اللئام
غسلوا اعضيدي لايبقى مرمي ابحر الرغام
بن سعد نادى دلبوا قولها اوهشموا لعظام
ركبوا خيل الأعوجيه رضوا ابن حامي الدخيل
شافته زينب اوشقت جيبها واتحسرات
ناحت الأملاك كلها والسماوات اعولت
اتكورت شمس الهدايه والأراضي اتزلزلت
والإنس والجن ناحوا بالصراخ او بالعويل
************************************
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
يظالم ارفع السيف لخويه لاتأذي
هذا روح البتوله وهذا مهجة الهادي
ماراعك ونينه اللي امزلزل الوادي
لاتدبح خليصي ولااتروع اقليبــــــــــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
يظالم ارفع السيف ولاتقطع اوصاله
أني بفديه ابروحي وحز نحري بداله
وخله يرجع حسين إلى اولاده واعياله
ماتسمع أطفاله يضجوا بالنحيبـــــــــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
يظالم ارفع السيف ولاتفجع الزهرا
وتفجع جده الهادي وبوه امنجي العذرا
كلهم حول جسمه وفيهم ألف جمره
والزهرا اتصيح يبني ترى شقيت جيبـــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
الزهرا ابروحها جت ولاجت ابجسدها
تراهي اترفرف الروح على جثة ولدها
لاتقطع لنحره ولاتقطع كبـــــــــــــدها
اتنادي انقطع منك يالمدلل نصيبـــــــــــــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
يظالم ارفع السيف ترى امه اتصيح يبني
سيف اللي يذبحك أني أول ذبحنــــــــي
جرح الصاب قلبك أني ابقلبي جرحني
مصابك ياضيا العين ترى ذوب اقليبــــــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
ورسول الله يمه ورافع للعمامه
وأبوه الليث حيدر لطم بيده الهامه
وحزة قطعة الراس زلازل كالقيامه
ألاياأرض سيخي ألا ياشمس غيبــــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************
بكت ليه الأراضي وسماها ابدم أحمر
وبس عفر الغالي وقطع منه المنحر
وشالوا منه الراس صاحوا الله أكبر
واني ابكي ابحرقه وعليه شقيت جيبـــــــي
يظالم ارفع السيف عن الشيب الخضيبي
اسمع فاطم الزهرا اتنادي ياحبيـــــــــبي
************ 
مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
واسفه على التقصير لانه الليله المقدمه والمقتل من عندي 
وغدا لنا لقاء
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لك الاجر يا رسول الله ، عظم الله لكِ الاجر يا فاطمة الزهراء ، عظم الله لك الاجر يا امير المؤمنين في إبنكمااا الحسين الشهيد
عظم الله لك الاجر ايها الحسن المجتبى في أخيك العطشان المظلوووم عظم الله لك الاجر يا صاحب الزمان 
عظم الله لكم الاجر يا مواااالين جميعاً
آآآآآه آآآآآه واحسينااااااه
السلام على الحسين ، وعلى علي بن الحسين ، وعلى أولاد الحسين ، وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم
لا يوم كيومك يا ابا عبد الله 
مشكووره غاليه ع التقييم والتصحيح << لا تشرهي عليي الراس ضارب هالايام دعواااتك
والله يعطيش العافيه 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجش بحق الحسين وآل الحسين
في ميزان اعمالش الحسنه بإذن الله
ومأجوره ومثابه 
موفقه لكل خير 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لك حبيبتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

آآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآه 
واحسيناااااااه وامظلوماااااااه زينب تخاطب الحسين عند خروجه للمعركه:زينب اتنادي خِذني وَيّاك الحَرُب
يابن حيدر بتحمّل سيف اوضَرُب
ما ارِيد تنظرني العِدَى وَيّا والغُرُب
ولا تنظرك عيني اعَلَى حِرِ التُرُب
بتروح عَني وَابتَلي بضيعَة يتامَاك
ما ارِيد بعيالي لطّاغي في المجلس اطُب
ما طَلّع الزّفرَة بس دموعي اتصُب
او لِعيَال حَسرى ذا يبكي اوذا ينتِحب
ما رِيد أشوفك يابو السجاد اعلى حَرِ الوَطيةنداء الحسين لزينب عندما سقط من المهر :تعالي يا اختي يا زيني سنديني
ما أشوف امن الدِما والسهم ناشِب بعيني
والعِدى يا اختي ايريدوا يقطعوا مني الراس
او لازم يا زينب يخمدوا مني لَنفاس
تعالي عِنِد راسي اومعاك سكنه يا خيّه
او جيبوا لي هَلِي قَطرة أميه
ترى مني الكبد يا اختي ملتظيَهعندما أتت إليه زينب :قرّبت زينب او مِنه الدمع مِدرار
اتنادي يا حسين يا نسل حيدر الكرار
ما اشوف وجهك إلي تسطَع مِنه لَنوار
والدِما والضَرُب غَيّر جمالك يا شُفيّهالحسين يحكي لزينب :وِتجمّعَوا يا اختي عَليّ كِلهم صفوف
او هجموا علي افرق بالرُمُح ويا لِسيُوف
قِلت لَزَلزِل كربلا وَخَلي الكون مخسوف
لكن تدري فَقدِ الأحبة ايزلزِل قلوبِ القوية
يا اختي اصوَابَاتي كثيرة والحَر شديد
عدوان أو عطش والماي عني ابِعيد
والي ايزيد العطش ثِقلِ الحديد
والعِدى كِلُهم يا زينب دارَوا علّيه
طحِت من عالي المهَر اوصابتني اصوَابات
او قال العسكر يمكن حسين امن التعب مات
ظَليت ما اتحَرّك اعلى الرمضا لَساعات
او قام المهر يصهَل ويرَفّسهم يا خيّه
قال له الشهيد عطشان ياختي وَرِيد الماي
جيبي لي قطره يا زينب بللي احشاي
داوي اجراحاتي وشيلي الدما عن وَجهي اوعَينَاي
وارِيد يا ختي أشوفش قبل لا تجيني المَنيّه
آآآآآآه آآآآآآه
واحسينااااااه
عظم الله أجوركم بهذا المصاب العظيم 
رحم الله من نادى واحسينااااااااه 
واشهيدااااااااه واغريبااااااااه
وامظلومااااااااه وعطشاااانااااااه
مأجوره يا زهره ومأجور يا حيدر علي 
مأجوره بالمصاب راح المحامي والولي 
آآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآه 
مشكووره غاليه وموفقه لكل خير وصلاح
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وقضى الله جميع حوائجك بحق محمد وآل محمد
دعوااااااااتك
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم أحبتي جميعاً

----------


## ورد الياسمين

.. اللهـم صلِ علـى محمـد وآل محمـد الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
.. واللعـن الدائـم علـى أعدائهـم حتـى قيام يـوم الديـن ..

عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَا رَسُولَ الله..
عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَا أمِيرَ الْمُؤمنِينْ يَا أبا الْحَسَنِ .. 

عَظَّمَ الله لَكِ الْأجَرْ يَا سيِّدَة نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينْ ..
يَا فَاطِمَةْ الْزَهْرَاءْ ..
عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَاأبا محمد ..
الْحَسَنِ الزّكي

عَظَّمَ الله لَكِ الْأجرْ يَا أمّ الْمصَائِبِ زَيْنَبْ .. 
عَظّم الله لَكِ الْأجرْ يَا أمَّ الْبّنِينْ ..

عَظَّمّ اللهُ لَكَ الأجرْ يَا ثَارَ اللهَ ..
أيَّهَا المَنتَظرْ الْغَائِبْ .... 

عَظَّمَ الله لَكُمْ الْأجْرَ يَا شِيعَةَ آلَ الْبَيْتِ ..

 
السلامُ عليك يامولاي يوم وُلدت ويوم قُتلت ويوم تُبعثُ حياً 

السـلام عليـك ياسيـدي ومـولاي وانـت القائـل : (( إن كـان ديـن محمـدٍ لـم يستقـم إلا بقتلـي ، فيــا سيـوف خُذينـي )) ..

نعـم قُتـل الحُسيـن عليه السلام ..
لكنـه مـازال شامخــاً راسخــاً فـي أعماقنــا .. وأعمـاق كُـل محـبٍ للحــق الـذي كـان عليـه ..
ومـازال ذكـره حيــاً يتـجدد فينـا ولاءاً وعهــداً ووفــاءاً لتلـك الثـورة العظيمـة التـي بـذل فيهـا الإمام عليه السلام النفـس والولـد والعضيـد والصاحـب فـي سبيـل نُصــرة الديــن وإزهـــاق الباطــل ..

آلهـي قـد تركـتُ الخلـق طُـراً في هــواك ..
وأيتمـتُ العيـال لكــيّ أراك ..
فـإن قطعتنــي بالحـبّ إربــاً ..
لمـا مـال الفـؤاد إلــى ســواك ..


لايوم كيومك يا أبا عبد الله

بأبي من نفسي له الفدا ،
بأبي المهموم حتى قضى ، 
بأبي العطشان حتى مضى ،
بأبي من شيبته تقطر بالدما ،
بأبي من جدّه رسول إله السما ،
بأبي من هو سبط نبي الهدى ،


يــــا قــــــتيلاً قوّض الدهر به ** عمـــد الـــدين وأعلام الهدى
قتــــلوه بــــعد عــــلم مــــنهم** إنــــه خــــامس أصحاب الكسا
وا صـــريعاً عــالج الموت بلا ** شدّ لحيــــيــــــن ولا مـــدّ ردا
غــــسّلوه بــــدم الطـــعن وما **  كفّـــــنوه غـــــير بوغاء الثرى



ألا لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين




*شيعتي كثر البكاء حقي عليكم والنحيب* 

عن الامام الرضا ( ع ) : عندما دخل عليه دعبل الخزاعي في ايام المحرم قال له يا دعبل ان هذه الايام ايام حزن علينا أهل البيت وكان الائمة جميعهم اذا ظهر هلال المحرم تعلوهم الكآبه والحزن ويوصون شيعتهم بإقامة المآتم الحسينيه وتشييد ذكرى واقعة الطف كما ان الحسين وجه خطاباً للشيعه يوصيهم فيه بأن يذكروه عند شرب الماء متى كان ذلك ؟ 
يوم العاشر من المحرم عندما خر من على ظهر جواده وهجمت خيول الاعداء على الخيام فخرجت سكينه الى المعركه تريد ان تستجير بأبيها فرأته صريعاً على الارض فلطمت وجهها وصاحت واويلاه ضعنا بعدك ياحمى الضائعات ورمت بنفسها على جسد أبيها الحسين فسمعت الكلام يخرج من نحره وهو يقول بنية سكينه ابلغي شيعتي عني السلام وقولي لهم ان ابي الحسين قتل عطشان :



شيعتي نصبوا المآتم والعزا لمصيبتي 

واذكروا تعفير خدي بالتراب اوذبحتي

لوشربتوا ماي ذكروني العطش فت مهجتي

واقصدوني الكربلا والكل يسكب عبرته


لو تشفوني يشيعه على الثرى مرمي طريح


خدي اموسد ترايب والدما مني تسيح


كم عضيد اوكم ولد ليّه قضى قبلي ذبيح


واحد ايظل بالشريعة اواحد ارفع جثته


شيعتي واللي قطع ظهري ونحل مني القوى

وحدتي من وقع يم النهر شيال اللوى

وصلت يمه ولقيته ادمومه اومخه سوى

ولكفوف امقطعه ايذوب القلب من شوفته

شيعتي لازم يوصلكم خبر عني اوعلم

طفلي عبدالله على صدري انفرى نحره بسهم

شفته اوقلبي تفطر واستهل دمعي بدم

شبح لي بعينه اوجذب ونة اومالت رقبته

شيعتي كثر البكا حقي عليكم والنحيب

شفتوا مثلي بالخلق مذبوح عطشان وغريب

والكفن سافي يشيعه اوبالدما شيبي خضيب

والحراير نصب عيني من خدرها مشته







أختي : دمعة طفلة ..
طيـب الله أناملـك وحشـرك المولـى عز وجـل مـع أصحـاب الدمـاء السائـلات فـي واقعـة طـف المفجعـة بحـق محمـد وآل محمـد الطيبيـن الطاهريـن الغـر المياميـن ..



نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مضراوي
عوامية صفوانية 
ورد الياسمين
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه عليك يازينب آآآآآآآآآآآه لقلبكِ يازينب مااعظم من يوم ومااجلها من الليله على قلبكِ الطاهر...
لما قتل الحسين عليه السلام وقطع رأسه الشريف هبت ريح سوداء عمت ارجاء الكون
ولما امر اللعين برفع الرأس المعظم على رمح طويل تزلزلت ارض كربلاء ...
بينما الامام السجاد في الخيام مغشين عليه من هول المصيبه افاقه من غشوته وقام عمه زينب 
اسنديني فلما استوى جالساَ قال ياعمه ارفعي طرف الخيمه ولما رفعتها صرخ صرخة عاليه 
وقال عمه زينب نالويني حجراَ لأ ضرب به رأسي قالت له زينب ولم يابن اخي كل هذا ...
قال انظري الى رأس والدي الحسين على رمح طويل فبكت زينب وآخاه وآغريباه وابكت كل من كان معها 
ثم ذهبت الى الجسد الشريف وصاحت ياقوم هل فيكم من يرفع جسده ابن امي من على الارض ليغسله ويكفنه 
فجاء اثنين من القوم اللئام وقلبوا الحسين على وجهه ثم امرى بهم اللعين 
ان يركبوا بنات الاعوجيه وان يرضوا الجسد الشريف وماأن رأت زينب ماحدث لطمت وجهه وخرت مغشياَ عليها ...
فلما افاقة اخذت تجمع العائله في خيمه واحده وتنادي كل طفله بأسمها حتى تفقدت سكينه فأخدت تبحث عنها فوجدتها عند جسد والدها الحسين 
واضعه فمها على نحرها وهي تقول آبتاه حسين من للغريبات الضائعات من للنساء المسلبات آبتي حسين ايتمتني على صغر سني 
جاءت اليها زينب وحملتها الى الخيام ثم اخدت تتفقد النساء واذا به تفتقد الرباب ام عبدالله الرضيع اخذت تبحث عنها 
فوجدتها عند جسد ولدها وهي تقول قم ياولدي فقد ذره لبن صدري فأذا بزينب تقول لاتفجعي قلبي فعلك هذا يارباب وردتها الى الخيمه ...
بينما هم في الخيام اذ اقبل رجلاَ ازرق العينين غليظ القلب دخل على علي ابن الحسين ورفسه واكبه على وجه الارض واراد ان يقتله 
فنكبت عليه الحوراء زينب تقول اترك فأنه عليل مريض 
فتوجه الى زينب يريد ان يسلب مقنعت امها الزهراء من عليها 
فأبت فنهال عليها ضرب بالصياد وسلبه قهراَ فتسابقت القوم اللئام بسلب الحرم والاطفال هذا وزينب تقول لهم 
قفوا في اماكنكم فبحق جدي رسول الله انا اجمع لكم كل مافي هذه الخيام لكنهم لم يسمعوا كلمها 
قلوب قاسيه نزعت الرحمه منها كانت كل يتيمه تأبه ان يسلبوها كانوا يشدون ماعليها بالقوه تقول زينب 
جاء رجل من القوم بسلب ماعلى سكينه ابنه الحسين فأبت فأخذ يشد القرط والدماء تسيل 
من اذن الطفله ثم جعل يبكي قالت ياعدوا الله لما تبكي فقال لها اسلب ابنة رسول الله ولا ابكي ...
قالت ياعدوا الله ان كنت تعلم بأني ابنة رسول الله لما تسلبني فرد عليها اذا انا لم اسلبكِ يأتي الي غيري فيسلبكِ هذا منطقهم وهذا مستواهم 
واذا بصراخ من القوم احرقوا بيوت الظالمين فشبت النار في الخيام وتروعت النساء والاطفال 
قالت زينب يابن اخي وما العمل فرد عليها الامام هموا على وجهوكم في البر 
فتكببت الاطفال فعضها على بعض كلن يريد الفرار ومن شدة هول المصيبه فعضهم سحقته حوافر الخيول 
والبعض تعلقت النار في ادياله ...
فأخذت زينب بجمع النساء والاطفال في خيمه محروقه وتتفقدهم 
لتبدأ بذالك اول فصول معانتها بعد الحسين عليه السلام وكل ساعه تذهب للبحث عن طفله وترجعها الى الخيمه الى ان افتقدت سكينه فأخذت تبحث عنها في ظلمة الليل 
فلم تراها فرأه القوم تكثر الدخول والخروج وسألوها وقالت اني افتقد طفلة الحسين قال لها رجلاَ اني رأيت سوداه بين القتله 
فذهبت نحوه المعركه فرأتها ممتده على جسد ابيها وهي تأن انين يقطع القلوب فحملتها زينب وأرجعتها الخيمه ثم جاءت لها 
ام كلثوم وقالت لها اخيه زينب ضاعت اطفالي فخرجت معها تبحث عنهم ...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآه وحسينااااه وغريباااه
الخيم ياحسين محروقه وانا هود عليه الليل
وراسك راح للكوفه وجسمك رضضته الخيل 
انا رضيت بالليلة العشره وشددايدها ولا دامت 
وكم مرت علي الليال مني العين مانامت 
وين النوم والقعده وهاي ايتامكم هامت
شيء ماتت من الروعه وشيء ضلت تحن بالويل 
نصف الليل يابن امي ولن طفله فقداناها 
اثاري طلعت بدهشه تحوم ولااحد وياها 
انا بوحدي طلعت ادورها وادور وين ملفاها
شفتها عليك ممتده وعلى خدهادمعها يسيل 
جبتها وياي للخيمه ولن اختك تناديني
يزينب قومي دوري وياي ورحوا وين طفليني 
طلعنا نفتش الوادي ولاتبصر دربها وين 
ولن اوجوهم ليه تلوح تقول نجم سهيل 
شحكي لك يانور العين دهري الشوم وازاني 
وهضمي الماجرى ولاصار بلمخلوق راواني
شفتهم يالولي ميتين واحد حاظن الثاني 
الكبير على الاخو حاني يضمه عن وحوش الليل
الى الخيمه المحروقه جبتهم ياعديل الروح 
ضجت عيلتك ياحسين كلها بالبكاء والنوح 
قطرة ماي ماعدنا وعليلك بينا مطروح
يتاما شاحنه الخيمه ونسوه مسلبه وعليل
تمنينه يطول الليل ولوهيه حالتي قشره 
يوم احدش يوم الشوم ريته لاطلع فجره 
انكشف ليه الضواءء ولاحت جنايزكم على الغبره
وجابوا النوق مهزوله  وحادينا يصيح انشيل
*************************************
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
العاده اليفقدوا والي يجوا ايسلوا إليهم
يصبروهم عن التنحاب ويهيدوالايبكيهم
ويتام احسين شبوا النار في الخيمه عليهم
وفرت زينب اتنادي يخويه قوم باري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
على التل اوقفت زينب ومنها القلب مكسور
يخويه حرقوا الخيمه وفرينا بلا اشعور
قال ارجعي خيه إلى اعليلي المذخور
قالت تيهت مني يبوسكنه افكاري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
وراحت صوب أبومحمد وصاحت به يسجاد
حرقوا الخيم وين انروح قلها فروا بوهاد
فروا في وسط لبرور وتركوني بلا اوساد
عليل وزادت اهمومي على ذيك لقماري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
وراحت زينب اتدورعلى ذيك اليتاما
نوب اتطيح نوب اتقوم دمعتها سجاما
يتاما كلهم امخيفين لازادٍ ولاما
وناسٍ راحوا العركه إلى بوهم العاري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امصبر
وزينب عند ذبح حسين منها القلب محتر
ابدال السلوه خلوها تفرا بوسطه البر
وياها يتاماها ومنها الدمع جاري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجوا اليهم الأحباب
وزينب عندموت حسين خرت والقلب ذاب
راعواأيتامها كلها من حرقوا للطناب
ونادت خوها ليه قوم ياحجة الباري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********
اليتاما المات واليهم قلبهم ماايروعوه
يجوا ايسلون خاطرهم القلب منهم ايسلوه
ويتام احسين راعوهم وإلى الصيوان حرقوه
وواليهم ابحراب ودمه امن النحر جاري
اللي يفقدون واليهم يجي ليهم امذاري
ويتاما احسين راعوهم وفروا في البراري 
**********




مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
واسفه على التقصير لانه الليله المقدمه من عندي 
وغدا لنا لقاء


تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

السلام على الحسين
وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين 



تبكيك عيني لا لأجل مثوبة ...
لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية 
تبتل منكم كربلاء بدم ...
ولا تبتل مني بالدموع الجاريه 




اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم
 حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك ..
يعطيك ربي ألف عاااافيه على الطرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..




لله قلبُ زينب... ولله صبرها..


مأجورين ساداتي مواليّ أجمعين..



مأجورة ومُثابة لما قدمت يداكِ الموالية دمعة..


جهودكِ كبيرة ... جزاءكِ تلقينه عند محمد وآله في يوم المحشر..


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليك يا شهيد الابا وخامس أهل العبا والمذبوح من القفا 
ياغريب يا مظلوم 
بأبي أنتم وأمي طبتم وطابت الارض التي فيها دفنتم 
وفزتم فوززاً عظيماً

لله صبرك يازينب حين شاهدتِ أخاكِ الحسين (عليه السلام) وحيداً فريداً لا ناصر له ولامعين وقد أحاط به الأعداء من كل جانب ومكان .
وحين شاهدتِ رأس أخيكِ على الرمح دامي الوجه خضيب الشيب .
وحين ازدحم القوم على رحل أخيكِ ومناديهم ينادي: (احرقوا بيوت الظالمين) .
وحين احرق القوم الخيام وفرت النساء والأطفال على وجوههم في البيداء .
ولسان حالك يقول:

زينب على التل واتنادي يامظلوم
خويه انهض وشوف اشسوت القوم
وانتوا ياهلي چيف تحملون اللوم
وعدوانكم خويه اعلى المخيم دنت
چا وين اهل الشيم هاي العدا فرهدت
أختكم بلخوان اتوسلت
أهل الشجاعة هلي وابطال ما ترتهب
اتقبلون يهلي بعد وبيوتنا تنتهب
آني اختكم صدق تمشي ويايا الغرب
ما هيد من العتب خلصوا عمامي وهلي
حرمة ومسيري صعب امشي بليا ولي
لكن لوجه العتب عباس ينهض إلي
مثل العبيد العجب يهلي مشينا اليوم

وحين مرورك على مصرع أخيك ورؤيتك جسده الشريف ملقى على الأرض تسفي عليه الرياح .
ولما اركبوك النياق المهزولة والعيال والأطفال .
ومداراتك الامام زين العابدين (عليه السلام) وهو من شدة مرضه لا يطيق الركوب وقد قيدوه من تحت بطن الناقة ..
وناديتِ بصوتٍ حزين وقلبٍ كئيب : يا محمداه صلى عليك مليك السماء ، هذا حسين مرمل بالدماء ، مقطع الاعضاء ، وبناتك سبايا ، الى الله المشتكى والى محمد المصطفى ، والى علي المرتضي ، والى فاطمة الزهراء والى حمزة سيد الشهداء ،
يا محمدا هذا حسين بالعراء تسفي عليه الصبا ، قتيل اولاد البغايا ، واحزناه
وا كرباه عليك يا أبا عبد الله اليوم مات جدي رسول الله ، يا أصحاب محمداه هؤلاء ذرية المصطفى ، يساقون سوق السبايا ، وهذا حسين محزوز الرأس من القفا ، مسلوب العمامة والرداء ، بابي من أضحى معسكره نهبا ، بأبي من لا غائب فيرجى ولا جريح فيداوى، بابي من نفسي له الفداء ، بأبي المهموم حتى قضى ، بأبي العطشان حتى مضى ، بأبي من شيبه يقطر بالدماء ، فأبكت كل عدو وصديق..
ثم أخذت تنظر لتراب كربلا وتخاطبه بلسان الحال:

يا كربلا جثة الاخو اوصيچ بيها
يا كربلا لمي اعظامه وغسليها
بالله ورسوله كربلا صلي عليها
يا كربلا لايبات ابن امي رميه
كل سؤال وإله جواب :
ارتجت اراضي كربلا وكادت لها اتمور
يمخدره اكفان ماعندي وكافور
أنا من وين إلي يمخدرة حفار لقبور
حتى اواري هالجثث يا هاشمية
لكن انتِ مو مقطوعة انتِ عندچ أهل وأُسوُد معروفة على وجه البسيطة:

صوتي لهلچ وعمومتچ خلهم يجونچ
يحضرون بالشدات چي ما يحضرونچ
يدفنون قتلاهم وتالي يرجعونچ
لرض المدينة ابلاد جدچ يازچية
صاحت هاي بعيدين عني وما يجوني
ما ظنتي يدرون بيَّ ويتركوني
عتبي على إلبلغاضرية ضيعوني

----------


## ورد الياسمين

عظم الله لكم الأجر جميعاً 

ولما عزم ابن سعد على الرحيل من كربلاء ،
أمر بحمل النساء والأطفال على أقتاب الجمال ، ومروا بهن على مصارع الشهداء ، فلما نظرن النسوة الى القتلى صحن وضربن وجوههن ،
وفيهن زينب بنت علي(عليه السلام) نادت بلسان الحال :

يحادي الضعاين عباس مر بيه
أنا مالي قلب امشي واخليه
اخويه الشفيه واعتب اعليه
اقله الضعن ياهو اليباريه

"ليلى" :

يحادي الضعن بالله اعليك تاچي
لوليدي اريد انزل واحاچي
مهو طيب الاصل واللبن زاچي
خليني اريد اشبع بواچي

" رملة" :
يحادي الضعن بالله اعليك خلني
انا ابكلمه ارد احاچي الجاسم ابني
اقله ارباك يمدلل تعبني
انا ردتك عليه بيت تبني

ثم لمحت زينب بوجهها إلى ناحية العباس:

انا تبعتك على ريحة الخوى 
عفتني يخويه بقاع شلوى
يخويه لا تقول ما عندچ مروّى
ولا تقول ضيعت الاخوّة
تراني ما شية يعباس قوّة 
اخبرك شوف الشمر بيَّ اشسوّى
ترى سوطه على متني تلوّى

تلبي اشما اريدن چنت وهوى
على اچفوفك دليلي انحنى وهوى
صحت ياحيف راح الاخو وهوَى
كان احزام ظهري وبيه حميه

ذاك اعلى اليسار وهاذ يمنا
ولا واحد بقى للقوم يمنا
امس كانت حزام الزلم يمنا
وهالسى توسدوا فوق الوطية

"ليلى":
 نهاري اعليك ما هوّد ولا لي
ولضيك ما بقت ونسه ولالي 
اشتضن اسهر على غيرك ولالي
واقول ايصير مثلك ولد ليه

" رملة" :
انا لا هو من الصخر قلبي ولا ليت
يجاسم يا ضوى بيتي ولا ليت
چما هزيت انا مهدك ولا ليت
تقلي عد كبر سني اتحن عليه

يجاسم حبك إلبلقلب يابني
إلوقع مثلي بعد هيهات يابني
اشلون اتعوفني واتروح ياابني
وتخليني ابغرب واقطعت بيه


أخي ذبيح ورحلي قد أبيح وبي 
ضاق الفسيح واطفالي بغير حمي


فسبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين ..


وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يوفقك لمرضاته وان يجعلك من خدمة دينه وان يرزقنا واياك شفاعة ربيبة وحيه عقيلة الطالبيين زينب (عليها السلام) 
انه سميع مجيب .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

همسةألم
دمعة على السطور
ورد الياسمين
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله 
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه عليك يازينب آآآآآآآآآآآه لقلبكِ يازينب مااعظم من يوم ومااجلها من الليله على قلبكِ الطاهر...
اي قلب قلبك الصابر وجسم الحسين على بوغاء كربلاء لما جنه الليل 
وارخى الظلام استاره اخذت زينب يها والعليل وام كلثوم يتقاسمون الليل
لحفظ الحرم والاطفال وكل واحد منهم اخذ ثلاثاَ فثلاث الاول 
الى العليل المريض والثاني لأم كلثوم والثالث الاخير من الليل 
لزينب اخذت تتفقد الاطفال والنساء وكل حين واخر تفتقد يتيمه
وترجعها الى الخيمه حتى بعض الاطفال ماتوا من شدة العطش 
وعتلت الصيحه وجاء رجل من القوم يسأل لما كل هذا الصراخ 
قالت له زينب ان اصفال الحسين بدؤ يموتون من شدة الضمأ
حتى امرى اللعين لهم بقليل من الماء ...
واخذت زينب القدح لتسقي الاطفال ولكن كله طفله تمتنع وتقول عمه زينب كيف اشرب وابي الحسين مات عطشان 
واخرى تقول عمه زينب كيف التذ بالماء والحسين واهل بيته ماتوا عطاشه 
الا طفله من اطفال الحسين اخذت الماء فتعجب الجميع من ذلك 
من تريد ان تصنع فأخذت القدح وصارت تقوم وتتعثر حتى وصلت الى جسد الحسين 
ألقت بنفسها عليه وهي تقول أبتي حسين سمعتك وانت تتلوى من الضمأ فجلس يأبتاه واشرب الماء 
جعلت تأن انين يقطع القلوب حتى رقى الاعداء لها جأت اليها زينب وحملتها وأرجعتها الى الخيمه 
ووقفت على باب الخيمه وهي تنادي اينك يأبتاه اينك يامنجي الكربات 
اينك ياكافل الارمآل والايتام ...؟
حتى هدأت اليتامه والاطفال مازالت تتفقد النساء والاطفال 
الى ان رأت سواده مقبله عليها فرتعدت الحوراء زينب ووضعت يدها على قلبها 
وهي تنادي يافارس دونك الخيام أقسم عليك بمن تعبده فنحنوا نساء مسلبات نحنوا نساء مسبيات 
نحنوا نساء مهتوكات الخدور ليس لنا محاي ولا كفيل فجعلت تنادي ...
يالجاي يم خيامنا شتريد خيال 
ان كان قصدك سلب ماخله العداء حال 
هجموا علينا وفرهدوا مافي خيمنا
شكواي لله سلبوا حتى ازرنا 
كلما نخينا مالفا واحد رحمنا 
هذا الخبر عندك ولاتروع هاالاطفال
صدق لاتروع نسوة المظلوم بالليل 
ماتسمع الحنى بالمخيم ولعويل 
ماينكسر قلبك حراير مالها كفيل 
تهجم عليها في محلها بليل خيال 
وان كان مايكفيك حتى تدخل اتشوف
اتريض بخلي الحرم تتستر بالكفوف
ها لجيني بحالي اخبرلك من الخوف 
بالغصب ياهذا عليكم اشرح الحال
تحكي وهو يسمع ولاسمعت كلامه
من غير نوره يلوح ومضيق لثامه 
كلما حكت دمعه على خده يتهامه
نادت دصد والله انتخيت بفحل لرجال
امن ترد لوانتخي بغوث المنادي 
امنجي العذره ناصر محمد الهادي
قلها ياحرمه مصيبتك فتت افادي 
لاتعدين مصيبتك ماتم الي حال 
ام صاب اللي صابك صاب قلبي ياحزينه
اتخبرين من شاف المصيبه ابنصب عينه
قالت من انته قال ان اللي تذكرينه 
انا ابوك يابنتي عليه مايخفى الحال 
انكبت على ابيها علي وهي تنادي ابتاه علي ظلمونا ابتاه علي ضربونا 
ابتاه علي سلبوا مقانعنا ابتاه علي حرقوا خيامنا وهي تخاطبه وتقول 
تقلى يابويه شل مانعك ماجيت يوم اللي اتخينا 
لو ماسمعت اصوتنا يوماَ بكينا 
قلها يابنتي ماخفى حالش علينا 
لكن اشبيدي رايد الله لش بهالحال 
وماان اصبح الصباح على زينب والحرم والاطفال حتى نادى المنادي في القوم بالرحيل 
احضروا القوم باللجمال الهزله بلا هوادج واردوا ان يركبوا النساء والاطفال 
فصاحت فيهم زينب ياعداء الله نحنوا بنات رسول الله ونساءاَ مسلبات 
فكيف يركبوننا الاجانب قالت تنحوا قليلاَ وانا اركبهن حتى ركبنا جميعاَ 
فما بقيت الا الحوراء وجاء العليل ليركبها وكلما هما بأركابها سقط على الارض من شدة المرض حتى اركبها فلم يبقى الاهو 
فجأت اليه القوم اللئام وربطوه بالحبال ووضعوا الجامعه على صدره واركبوه آآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآآآآه 
وامر اللعين برحيل فمروا بهم على مصارع القتله وهنا صرخة جميع الحرم والاطفال الوداع الوداع الفراق الفراق 
عمه زينب رمت بنفسها من على ظهر الناقه على جسد اخيها 
وهي تقبله وتشمى وتقول الوداع الوداع والله لو خيروني بين المقام عندك والرحيل لخترت المقام عندك ولو اكلتني سباع البر 
ثم امرها اللعين ان تركب فركبت وسارت الضعينه نحو الكوفه 
رحم الله من صرخ ونادى وآآآآآآآآآآحسيناااااه 
كيف امشي يحادي العيس وعندي ابكربلا اجنازه
اجنازه كعبه الوفاد ماحد قام بجهــــــــــــــــازه
كيف امشي يحادي العيس وعندي اجنازه المذبوح
مرميه على الرمضا وسفه على الثرى مطروح
مايرضى العزيز حسين مايرضى عديل الروح
ارفجكم وخويه حسين ماحد قام بجهازه
كيف امشي يحادي العيس وعندي اجنازه العباس
مرميه على الرمضا ومضروب ابعمده في الراس
راسه فوق عالي اسنان وجسمه بلعوجيه انداس 
كيف امشي يحادي العيس وعندي اجنازة الاكبر 
مرميه على الرمضا يوسفه على الثرى امطبر
مايرضي العزيز حسين مايرضى الولد لكبر
ارفجكم وخويه حسين منهو قام بجهازه 
كيف امشي يحادي العيس وعندي اجنازة القاسم
مرميه على الرمضا مخصب بالثرى نايم
مايرضى العزيز حسين ولايرضوا بني هاشم 
ارفجكم وخويه حسين ماحد قام بجهازه
*************************************
خويه محتاره على اركوب المطيه
قوم ركبني وقود الجمـــــــــل ليه
**********
ويش اسوي ياعضيدي بان ذلي
بيد اعادي مااحد قلبه يرق لي 
كيف ايركبني على الناقه خولي
واني محجوبه علي والهاشميه
خويه محتاره على اركوب المطيه
قوم ركبني وقود الجمـــــــــل ليه
**********
قوم ياكافل ارجعني لاابلادي
مابقت لي اخوه وراحت اولادي
والشهيد انطرح جسمه بلوهادي 
وراسه امعلى ابراس السمهريه
خويه محتاره على اركوب المطيه
قوم ركبني وقود الجمـــــــــل ليه
**********
من يباريني يبو فاضل بعدكم
ريتني ميته ومدفونه ابحدكم 
راح ذاك الخدر من رحتون كلكم
ترضوا ابكي الأجنبي يزمخ عليه
خويه محتاره على اركوب المطيه
قوم ركبني وقود الجمـــــــــل ليه
**********
والإونه جايه صوب الشريعه
عرفت الونه وصاحت بالفجيعه
ونة العباس بواكفوف القطيعه
جسد مايحتمل لوداع لوخيه
خويه محتاره على اركوب المطيه
قوم ركبني وقود الجمـــــــــل ليه
**********
سمعته وذاب القلب ياناس منها
تدري العباس مايرضا ابحزنها
أبد مايرضا ابضيعتها وونها
حتى لوجسد بالغبرى رميه 
خويه محتاره على اركوب المطيه
قوم ركبني وقود الجمـــــــــل ليه
**********

مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
واسفه على التقصير لانه الليله المقدمه من عندي 
وغدا لنا لقاء 

تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


ساعد الله قلب الوديعة على هذه المصائب...


معذرة سيدتي ليس لي مهجة أن أنطق بكلمة من مصائبكِ...



مأجورين جميعاً ساداتي مواليّ..


مأجورة أيتها الموالية ..

جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليك يا شهيد الابا وخامس أهل العبا والمذبوح من القفا
يا غريب يا مظلوم كربلا
بأبي أنتم وأمي طبتم وطابت الارض التي فيها دفنتم
وفزتم فوزاً عظيما
 
ما ان بقيت من الهوان على الثرى
ملقىً ثلاثاً في رباً ووهادِ
لكن لكي تقضي عليك صلاتها
زمر الملائك فوق سبع شدادِ 

مصايب يشجي العالم جملها
كثيرة ويعجز لساني جملها
صدق زينب زجر سايق جملها
وشمر يحدي ابشتم راعي الحمية 
يقول المؤرخ لما ساروا بركب الحسين من كربلا وصاروا بالقرب من الكوفة
أمر عبيد الله ابن زياد أن يتركوا الركب خارج الكوفة ليلاً حتى اذا اصبح الصباح يدخلون بعوائل الحسين ،، ولا يبقى أحد إلا ويخرج للتفرج
ولما أصبح الصباح أرادوا أن يسيروا وإذا برأس الحسين المعلى على الرمح في الارض أقبل إليه الاعداء ليقتلعوه فلم يتحرك أقبل إليه عشرة فلم يتزحزح ، أقبل إليه عشرون ثلاثون فما تزحزح ، نظروا للامام السجاد عليه السلام يسألونه : يا ابن الحسين ما معنى هذه المعجزة ؟
فالتفت علي ابن الحسين إلى عمته زينب قائلاً : عمه تفقدي شؤون الاطفال فربما وقعت طفله من على الناقة فنظرت زينب فإذا بيتيمة الحسين وقعت على الارض ،
فالتفت الاعداء للامام زين العابدين يسألونه أين الطفلة ياابن الحسين ؟
قال : انظروا إلى رأس والدي أين ينظر
نظروا وإذا به ينظر إلى جهة كربلا
تقول سكينة بينما نحن كذلك وإذا بسوادهتقوم مرة وتكبو أخرى وهي تقول :
 
بالله يحادي الضعن ريض لي المطية
خل عاليتيمة الضايعة تلحق عليه 
ريض الناقة وارحم بحالي يميشوم
ما اتشوف حالة هاليتيمة اتطيح واتقوم
مثل الحمامة الراعبية اتنوح واتحوم
واتصيح ريضوا لي بها الناقة اشويه 
يختي سكينة على المطية ركبيني
ماآنه العزيزة اشلون بالبر تتركيني
ما اقدر على قطع المسافة تعرفيني
ابها لبر لقفر تتركيني يا زچيه 
وسكنه على الناقة تحن وادق صدرها
وتجذب الونه وتصد للطفلة ابنظرها
كلما تقله يا زجر سبها وزجرها
ويقول بس من هالبچى يا خارجيه 
عندها توجهت سكينة بنظرها ناحية النجف وصاحت :

صاحت لذب نفسي من الناقة للتراب
انا ما اقدر اشوف اختي وقلبها من الشمس ذاب
يبه والمشتكى لله ولبونا داحي الباب 

" وأما ما كان من حال زينب فانها أخذت تنادي : 
اصبحت واشبول الهواشم حولي اوقوف
وامسيت مال اقناع واتستر بلچفوف
وما اشوف غير ايتام تتصارخ من الخوف
وين المعزة ووين زهرة ذيچ ليـّـام 
قلها على السجاد يا عمة شجاني
حالچ وانا ما اقدر اتحرك من مكاني
قالت ينور العين عتبي اعلى زماني
اللي علي الكرار ابوها شلون تنضام 
 

مالي أراك ودمع عينك جامداوماسمعت بمحنة السجادِويصيح واذلاه أين عشيرتي 
فسبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين .. 

وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يوفقك لمرضاته وان يجعلك من خدمة دينه وان يرزقنا واياك في الدنيا زيارتهم سادتي وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم
( عليهم سلام الله ) 
انه سميع مجيب .


ومعذرة على التقصير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة على السطور
ورد الياسمين
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صلى الله وسلم عليك يارسول الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله
صلى الله وسلم عليك وعلى آل بيتك الطيبين الطاهرين
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
افوض امري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد
وعلى ظالمي آل بيت محمد لعنه الله والملائكه والناس اجمعين
والعاقبه للمتقين...
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ثم آآآآآآآآآآآه عليك ياعلي ابن الحســـــــــــين
عندما قتلوا الحسين وقطعوا رأسه ورضوا جسمه بحوافر الخيول 
تركوه على بوغاء كربلاء هو واهله بيته لامغسلين ولا مكفنين 
تصهرم حرارة الشمس الى عصر اليوم الثالث عشر من المحرم
ذهبوا بني اسد الى كربلاء وعندما ارادت نسائهم شرب الماء 
ذهبوا الى شاط الفرات فرئوا جثة عظيمه مقطعة الاعضاء 
فجعلت كلن منهما تخاطب الاخره واحده تقول لابد انهم
دفنوا جميع الجثث الا هذه الجه لبعدها عن المعركه واخرى
تقول ان من تجرأ على قتل ابن رسول الله لايهتم ان دفن الجثث
او تركها فأجبت الثالثه دعونا نتمشى في المعركه اون رأينا
جثث غيرها يعني هذه الجساد تركت عمداَ ...
بينما هم كذلك واذا هم بجثث مقطعين الرأوس مرضوضين بحوافر الخيول تفوح منهم روائح المسك والطيب ...
ذهبنا الى رجالهن وهنا في بكاء وعويل فقالوا لهن من الذي ذاهاكم ومن بشرهي رماكم هل تعرض لكم احد ...؟
قالوا لا ولكن جثة الحسين واهل بيته مازالوا على بوغاء كربلاء لامغسلين ولا مكفنين ...
فقال بعضهم لبعض اذا كانت الاجساد غير مدفونه فأن هذا الامر من ابن زياد ومن يتقدم لدفنهم سيقتل وتسبى اهله 
فصاحت النساء ان كنتم تخافون على انفسكم من القتل وعلينا من السبي فدعونا نواريهم بأيدينا وسيبقى ذلك عاراَ عليكم الى يوم القيامه ...
فلما معت الرجال كلام النساء قاموا جميعاَ لموارت الاجساد الطاهره 
وجعلوا لهم عيوناَ عن ابن زياد وقالوا لبعضهم البعض ان جاء لنا احد 
فلن نخبره بما في ضمائراَبل سنقول جاءاَ لتفرج ...
بينماهم محتيرين في دفن الاجساد لانها بلا رأوس صاح رجلاَ فيهم لقد اقبلت علينا سواده 
تنحوا عن تلك الاجساد الطاهره ...
واما علي السجاد فعندما اقبل نزل عن ظهر جواده وهو منحي الظهر 
باكي العينين مكسور القلب 
انكبى على ذلك الجسد الشريف وصاح بأعلى صوته الســـــــــلام عليك يأبتاه
وجعل يبكي ويأن أنين يقطع القلوب ثم التفت الى بنوا اسد وقال يابنوا اسد لما جائتم قاوا جاءاَ لتفرج 
وضع يد على ظهره ويداَ على قلبه وقال أبتاه حسين حتى الرجال تخاف على دفنك 
فقال لهم يابني اسد لاتخفوا علي طيبت نوايكم فأن صاحب المصيبه 
فلما علموا انه علي ابن الحسين انكبوا عليه مقبلون ارجله ويعزونه في المصيبه 
ثم خطه لهم مكان القبور وقال لهم احفروا هنا وهنا 
ودفن بأبي وامي تلك الاجساد العاريه 
الى ان وصل الى جسد والده الحسين فرأى قبره محفور فجمع تلك الاعضاء المقطعه من هنا وهناك 
فمره يأتي بيدين مقطوعتين ومره اخرى يأتي بخصنر الحسين المقطوع 
تقول بني اسد الى ان انحنى ولتقطى شيئاَ من الارض احمر اللون 
فدققنا النظر واذا به كبد الحسين في ذلك السهم المثلث صح ونادي وآآآآآآآحسيناه وآغريباه 
فلما جمع ذاك الجسد السليب كلما هم برفعه سقط على الارض فصاح يابنوا اسد اتوني بباريه 
قالوا له وما تصنع بها قال لهم اضع فيها جسد والدي الحسين فأنه اوصاله مقطعه 
اتوا له بباريه ووضع فيه الجسد الشريف فقالوا له بني اسد هل نعينك على حمله قال لا فمعي من يعيني 
نعم والله معه جده رسول الله وامير المؤمنين وفاطمة الزهراء 
والحسن المجتبى وملائكة الارض والسماء 
فلما رفع ذاك الجسد صاح بأعلى صوته الله واكبـــــــــــــــــــــر
الله اكبـــــــر الله اكبــــــــر 
فوضع في قبره ولكن اسألكم ياشيعه حينما وضع واراد ان يقبله 
هل قبله على جبينه ام على وجنتيه آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
فالحسين جسد بلارأس قبله في نحره واهال عليه التراب 
ثم رجع الى الكوفه أستقبلته زينب ولله قلبكِ يازينب سألت 
اين كنت ياخليفة الماضين فأن قلبي مشغولاَ عليك ...
فقال لها عمه زينب ذهبت لدفن والدي الحسين واهل بيته فصاحت زينب وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخاه وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآحسيناه 
ثم جعلت تسأله هل غسلته ...؟
هل كفنة ابن والدي وهل صليت عليه...؟
هل سقيطه قطرة من الماء...؟
فأنه مات عطشان ...
ثم سألت عن ابي الفضل العباس وقالت يابني ياعلي السجاد 
ضاق من الحزن صدري 
قال لها لماذا ياعمه فقالت له اريد ان انشدك عن اخي وكافل خدري ابا الفضل العباس فأنه اعز انسان على قلبي بعد الحسين 
اسألك شلعت السهم من عينه وجبت وياك كفينه اشوفك جيت 
وماجبت وياك جوده ورايته الخضراء 
عن رايت قمر هاشم وجوده لا تنشديني ياعمه بلوعتي وبنصاب 
حامي الظعن خليني شفت عينه وكفينه بعيني ولاعمت عيني 
انا مع ضعفي وعظم قيدي ادفنت حامي الظعن بيدي وصحت ياحسرتي زيدي وزادت حسرتي لكن ياعمه اشتنفع الحسره 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

قالت دفنت اهلك يابعد اهلي يسجاد 
روس وجثث واريتهم لو بس لجساد 
قلهاياعمه الروس طرشها ابن زياد 
ليزيد واحنا من بعدهم غصب ماشين
ماحد تدنى من الخلق شق الهم رموس
غير ماحسنهم ياعمه حر لشموس 
وادفنتهم كلهم يمحزونه بلا روس
وماالبطل عباس لاراس ولاايدين
وليلى تنادي ذاب قلبي يابن لمجاد
بالله دخبر عن عضيدك شيخ لولاد
قلها ياليلى عن عزيزك لاتسئلين
لاتسئلني عن علي حاله شعبني
بس عاينت حالة عضيدي انهد ركني 
سجيت جثته بحفرته وازداد حزني
وكلما شفت طوله بقبره هملت العين
وكل أم ولد فرت تسايل عن ابنها
ورمله تهل الدمع واتصيح ابغبنها
العريس قلي جنازته ياهو دفنها
الله ياقلبي اشتحتمل من فجعة البين
قلها انكسرتي والكسر ربك يجبره 
العريس بيدي نزلت جثته بقبره
وياه اخوته موسدين ابفرد حفره
وقلبي انصدع من شوفته امخضب الكفين 
وجته الرباب اتصيح قلبي من الوجد ذاب
بالله ارد انشدك يالذي واريت لحباب
عن نور عيني حسين قبل اتهيل لتراب 
شلت النبل عنه ونزلت الجسد زين
ابيا حال شفت اجسادهم يانور عيني
قلها ابعرى قالت انشدك عن جنيني
شفته بعينك قال بس لاتشعبيني
ورايت عبد الله الرضيع ابحفرة حسين
*************************************
من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********
هل لدموع من اقبل لتغسيله 
شاف حسين مرضوضه مفاصيله
ونادى ضيعتني وضاعت العيله 
ودار المعركه ايعاين الى رجاله 
من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********
وارى كل جثثهم والقلب مجروح
وتالي جايواري جثة المذبوح
فوقه انحنى والقلب كله اجروح
امن المنحر ينشدونه عن اعياله
من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********
يسجاد الجسد دفنه وسط قبري
ورضيع المنذبح حطه على صدري 
وراسي بسألك عنه لوماتدري 
ويش الصار فيه اوويش أحواله
من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********
قله ومن احزانه غابت انفاسه
ياللي اعلى البريه معتلي باسه
راسك عد يزيد ايكسر اضراسه 
وزينب شافته وصبحت باي حاله
من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********
ونادى اباريه يجيبوها ابيمه
وقام الى الجسد لموزع ولمه
وقلبه يشتعل نيران من همه
يدور المعركه بدموع هماله
من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********
يدورسهم لمثلث مع الخنصر
ولمن شافهم دمعه ابخده خر
ومن كمل اعضاء ابو علي كبر
وظهره منحني والعين هماله

من دفنة الغالي منشده باله 
بالحسرات لفه اباريه وشاله 
*********مأجورين ومثابين
نسال الله واهل البيت القبول
واسفه على التقصير لانه الليله المقدمه من عندي 
وأعتذر من النبي وعلي وفاطمه والحسن والحسين 
والتسعه المعصومين واليكم ياموالين عن التقصير 
فافي بعض الاحيان تكون الكلمات ناقصة الحروف اوالنقاط ...
فأعذروني على التقصير او الاطاله وهذا كل ماهمت بكتبته يداي 
والسنه وكل سنه بسلامه اعمار الجميع 
ومشكورين حبايبي على التواصل والتشجيع 
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد  


السلام على الحسين
وعلى علي بن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين  


اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم
حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك ..
مشكوووووووووووووووووورة خيه 
يعطيك ربي ألف ألف عااااافيه على جهوووودك الحلوه 
مأجورين ,,,

----------


## ورد الياسمين

.. اللهـم صلِ علـى محمـد وآل محمـد الطيبيـن الطاهريـن ..
.. واللعـن الدائـم علـى أعدائهـم حتـى قيام يـوم الديـن ..

عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَا رَسُولَ الله ..
عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَا أمِيرَ الْمُؤمنِينْ يَا أبا الْحَسَنِ .. 

عَظَّمَ الله لَكِ الْأجَرْ يَا سيِّدَة نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينْ ..
يَا فَاطِمَةْ الْزَهْرَاءْ ..
عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَا أبا محمد ..
الْحَسَنِ الزّكي
عَظَّمَ الله لَكَ الْأجرْ يَا أبا محمد ..
يا زين العابدين
عَظَّمَ الله لَكِ الْأجرْ يَا أمّ الْمصَائِبِ زَيْنَبْ .. 
عَظّم الله لَكِ الْأجرْ يَا أمَّ الْبّنِينْ ..

عَظَّمّ اللهُ لَكَ الأجرْ يَا ثَارَ اللهَ ..
أيَّهَا المَنتَظرْ الْغَائِبْ .... 

عَظَّمَ الله لَكُمْ الْأجْرَ يَا شِيعَةَ آلَ الْبَيْتِ ..



هذا حسين بالحديد مقطّع  **  متخضّب بدمائه مستشهد 
عار بلا كفن صريع في الثرى  ** تحت الحوافر والسنابك مقصد 
والطيّبون بنوك قتلى حوله ** فوق التراب ذبائح لا تلحد 
كذب الموت فالحسين مخلد **  كلما مر زمان ذكره يتجدد


بقيت جثّة الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ، وجثث أهل بيته وأصحابه بعد واقعة الطف مطروحة على أرض كربلاء ، ثلاثة أيّام بلا دفن ، تصهرها حرارة الشمس المحرقة ، قال أحد الشعراء حول مصرع الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام )
 و بني أسد قبيلة تعيش بأطراف كربلاء ، خرج رجالها يتفحَّصون القتلى ، ويتتبَّعون أنباء الواقعة بعد رحيل جيش عمر بن سعد إلى الكوفة ، فلمّا نظروا إلى الأجساد وهي مقطّعة الرؤوس ، تحيّروا في دفنها ، فبينما هم كذلك جاء الإمام زين العابدين ( عليه السلام ) بمعجزة طي الأرض إلى أرض كربلاء . 


قال السيّد المقرّم : ( ولمّا أقبل السجّاد ( عليه السلام ) وجد بني أسد مجتمعين عند القتلى متحيّرين لا يدرون ما يصنعون ، ولم يهتدوا إلى معرفتهم ، وقد فرق القوم بين رؤوسهم وأبدانهم ، وربما يسألون من أهلهم وعشيرتهم ! فأخبرهم ( عليه السلام ) عمّا جاء إليه من مواراة هذه الجسوم الطاهرة ، وأوقفهم على أسمائهم ، كما عرّفهم بالهاشميين من الأصحاب فارتفع البكاء والعويل ، وسالت الدموع منهم كل مسيل ، ونشرت الأسديات الشعور ولطمن الخدود . 

ثم مشى الإمام زين العابدين ( عليه السلام ) إلى جسد أبيه واعتنقه وبكى بكاءً عالياً ، وأتى إلى موضع القبر ورفع قليلاً من التراب فبان قبر محفور وضريح مشقوق ، فبسط كفّيه تحت ظهره وقال : ( بسم الله وفي سبيل الله وعلى ملّة رسول الله ، صدق الله ورسوله ، ما شاء الله لا حوّل ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله العظيم ) ، وأنزله وحده لم يشاركه بنو أسد فيه ، وقال لهم : ( إنّ معي من يعينني ) ، ولمّا أقرّه في لحده وضع خدّه على منحره الشريف قائلاً : ( طوبى لأرض تضمّنت جسدك الطاهر ، فإنّ الدنيا بعدك مظلمة ، والآخرة بنورك مشرقة ، أمّا الليل فمسهّد ، والحزن سرمد ، أو يختار الله لأهل بيتك دارك التي فيها أنت مقيم ، وعليك منّي السلام يا ابن رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته ) . 

وكتب على القبر : ( هذا قبر الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام ) ، الذي قتلوه عطشاناً غريباً ) . 

ثم مشى إلى عمّه العباس ( عليه السلام ) فرآه بتلك الحالة التي أدهشت الملائكة بين أطباق السماء ، وأبكت الحور في غرف الجنان ، ووقع عليه يلثم نحره المقدّس قائلاً : ( على الدنيا بعدك العفا يا قمر بني هاشم ، وعليك منّي السلام من شهيد محتسب ورحمة الله وبركاته ) . 

وشق له ضريحاً وأنزله وحده كما فعل بأبيه الشهيد ، وقال لبني أسد : ( إنّ معي من يعينني ) ! نعم ترك مساغاً لبني أسد بمشاركته في مواراة الشهداء ، وعيّن لهم موضعين وأمرهم أن يحفروا حفرتين ، ووضع في الأُولى بني هاشم ، وفي الثانية الأصحاب وأمّا الحر الرياحي فأبعدته عشيرته إلى حيث مرقده الآن ) . 

وبعدما أكمل الإمام ( عليه السلام ) دفن الأجساد الطاهرة ، عاد إلى الكوفة والتحق بركب السبايا .

 
فأخذت تخاطبه عمته زينب قائلة :

يا ابني من الظهر للساع دگلي چنت غايب وين
سمعها وزادت احزانه ودما سالت ادموع العين
گال إلها غبت عنچ رحت يم جسم ابويه احسين
رحت إلوالدي شفته
ثلثة أيام فارگته
يعمه وادفنت جثته
ورضيعه إلبسهم مفطوم     وسدته على صدره

زينب سمعته وصاحت أنشدك يا علي نشده
يا ابني عادة الميت يصير اعلى الترب خده
اشلون ادفنت ابوك احسين يعمه وراس ما عنده
سمع عمته وهل دمعه
يگلها ومختلف وضعه
يعمه بدال خد احسين      صار على الترب نحره

واخبرچ بعد يا عمه دفنت انصار أخوچ احسين
كلها وكل اهل بيته وعساچ انشالله اتأمنين
زينب سمعته وصاحت علي الاكبر دفنته وين
شباب وفرقته صعبه
تگله ووالده يحبه
يگلها ومنصدع گلبه
علي الاكبر يعمه صار     يم احسين ابوه قبره


بالله أرد انشدك ماي شربته
يدفان بخيت قلبه لو تركت احسين عطشان
بالله يدفان ارد انشدك رد عليه
عطشان اخيي لو شرب قطرة اميه
يومن دفنته چان رشيت البنيه
بلكت ترد روحه تراهو مات عطشان 

يا ابن أمي قد ألفنا الأسى والمآسيمذ على الارض بتّ صريعا



مأجورين ومثابين

----------


## ورد الياسمين

خيتي دمعه

شاكرة لك هذه المساحة وهذا المتنفس الحسيني

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الطاهرة

جزيتِ خيراً

دمتِ من الموالين المعزين لآل البيت عليهم السلام هذا العام وكل عام ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

همسةألم
ورد الياسمين
مشكورين على التواجد العطر
وجعلكم الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 

غاليتي دمعة..مُثابة ومأجورة لما قدمت يداكِ... 

تلقي جزاءه عند رب كريم .. لاحرمكِ الله من شفاعة محمد وآل محمد في الدنيا والآخرة... 

في قضاء حوائجكِ وتفريج همومكِ وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات.. 


رحم الله والديك... على إسعاد قلب سيدة النساء..صلوات الله وسلامه عليها.. 


لن تنساكِ في الدنيا ولا الآخرة.. بإذن الله. 

ولاأنسى أن أخص دعائي أيضاً لكل من أعان الزهراء هنا من أعضاء شاركوا في نعاء وكلمات تقرح القلوب... 

عوامية صفوانية.. ورد الياسمين .. والجميع.. 


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة على السطور
مشكوره على التواجد العطر
وجعلكِ الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
والسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك غناتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي علي محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب العظيم 
السلام على الحسين ، وعلى علي بن الحسين ، 
وعلى أولاد الحسين ، وعلى اصحاب الحسين
الشيعة تنعى الحسين (عليه السلام ):مصابك يا غريب الغاضريه ابد ما صار 
صوّب قلوبنا وافجع النبي المختار
وابد ما ننسى خيام اللي حرِقت بالنّار
ذبحتك يابن المرتضى افجعت مِنا القلوب
خلّت الكافر يسلم والعاصي يتوب
ومنِ الحِزن لت قلوبنا ادُوب
موتك بسيف الضبابي أبد ما ينسى
وَجّع قلوبنا اوزيّده حزن او أسى
او هذي الشيعة تنتخي بك كل صبح او مسا
والشفاعة ترتجيه او صحبتك ودخول لجنان
حبكم يابو السجاد ساكن بالقلوب
وأبد ما تِنسى زينب او هي تشقّ لِدروب
بَيتام او أرامل فاقدة كل العشيرة
يسبوهَ للشامات بذلّه اوكسيره
تدخل على الطاغي حُرمة او أسيرة
بس الله ايعينش يا وديعة اعلى المصايب
آآآآه ،، آآآآه 
سااااعد الله قلبش يا عقيلة الطالبين 
السلام على المسبيه بين الاوطان مع أحرار وأيتام
من بلد الى بلد 
***
وهنااا وددت اورد لكم توسل بالسيده زينب سلام الله عليها 
لقضاء الحوائج فإنها مجربه ،،
{ اقسم عليك بحق جبين أبيك المضروب ، وبضلع أمك المكسور ، 
بكبد الحسن المسموم ، بنحر الحسين المظلوم ، بمتونك المضروبه ،
 باليتامى والعليل ، بكفي ابي الفضل العباس ، اشفعي لي عند الله واقضي حاجتي .. يا الله يا الله يا الله }  

وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم بحق السيدة زينب سلام الله عليها 
والمعذره خيه ع التقصيرررر بجد مقصره بحقك
واشكرررررك جزيل الشكر وجعلك الله من تنظر لها الزهراء بنظرة المعزي لإبنها الحسين سلام الله عليه 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
وارجو منكِ المعذره ع التقصيرررر 
اتمنى من الله القبووول 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اختي الغاليه على قلبي عوامية صفوانية 
مشكوره على التواجد العطر
وجعلكِ الله من من تنظرله فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
نظره المعزي الباكي على ولدها الحسين عليه السلام
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
والسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك غناتي
والله كلك خير وبركه غناتي واني الي اسفه على التقصير معكم
دمتي بود غاليتي

----------


## حبيبتي كثوري

مشكوره اختي اليتمه على موضوووووووووعك الرائع


مع الف تحياتي وتقدير لي موضوعك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> مشكوره اختي اليتمه على موضوووووووووعك الرائع
> 
> 
> مع الف تحياتي وتقدير لي موضوعك



مشكور اخوي على المرور الحلووو
والروووعه وجودك الطيب
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## حورية الجنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..

اللهم صل وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد..


مشكورة اختي
زربي يعطيج الف عافية
جعله الله في ميزان حسانتج

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> 
> اللهم صل وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد..
> 
> 
> مشكورة اختي
> زربي يعطيج الف عافية
> جعله الله في ميزان حسانتج



ياهلااا فيك اختي حوريه
وعليكم السلام غناتي
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
العفووو غناتي الله يعافيك 
وفي ميزان حسناتك ولاخلا ولاعدم منك
دمتي بود

----------


## ZJAR-08

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكورين جدا جدا على طرح المصيبة كاملة والرثاء جدا مؤثر وأنا استفدت منه فجزاكي الله ألف خير. وإن شاء الله تنالي شفاعة المولى ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام وجعل الله هذا العمل ذخيرة لك يوم القيامه, سؤال: لكن ليش ماينسخ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكورين جدا جدا على طرح المصيبة كاملة والرثاء جدا مؤثر وأنا استفدت منه فجزاكي الله ألف خير. وإن شاء الله تنالي شفاعة المولى ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام وجعل الله هذا العمل ذخيرة لك يوم القيامه, سؤال: لكن ليش ماينسخ



ياهلااا وعليكم السلامـــ ورحمة الله وبركاته...
العفو اختي الكريمه دعواتكِ ليي بتوفيق السنه الجايه
وانتِ بعد ان شاءالله تنالي شفاعه الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
وجعلكِ الله من المحبين والمعزين لفاطم الزهراء عليها السلام
ليش ماينسخ؟<<<هذي قونين المنتدى
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## مجد0

سلام الله على آل بيت رسول الله 
في كل حين نقول ساعد الله قلب الزهراء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمـــوا  على هيك طله حلوه*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منك*

----------


## مغروه بس معذوره

*مشكورهـ حبيبتي* 
*على الموضوع النايس*
*تحيتي* 
*مغروره بس معذوره*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمـــــــــــوا غناتي على هيك طله حلوه*

----------

